# Why did YOU start cubing?



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im curious on how speedcubing got into anyones mind.
I dont have a WCA profile because i live in Québec, Canada. No comps here 
But im coming down to Toronto on the 14th of august for summer TO2010... My first competition in 3 years of cubing.

I was 16 and on my way to summer camp, when i saw that kid 2 seats away from me playing with the wonderful puzzle.... So i sat beside him and said: ''can you solve it?''.... like omg... how could've i guessed I'd be solving it in under 20 seconds 3 years from then....

Anyway, kid showed me the Piece by piece method for 2 weeks... 7 algs.... 2 weeks I know its slow lol. when i got back i thought i was all cool, solving it in 5 minutes and **** XD then i felt retarded when i saw Nakajima's videos... Apart from feeling retarded, when i saw his 7.85 second solve i officially fell in love with cubing. i then followed a bunch of links that lead me to Bob Burton's website, learned CFOP there, then Macky's, which i my sanctuary XD i learned advanced F2L, 3OP, M2/Old pochmann , look-ahead from macky's....

Only hick is that down here, im alone, i only know 2 other guys who can solve them as fast as i do, and i taught them... 

So thats my story! would love to hear some from other cubers


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

there was a muffin. and it told me to. and I can't argue with a talking muffin.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

soooooo.... you were high and thought it'd be fun to speedcube?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a Rubik's cube for Christmas 2007. My dad scrambled it, and it lay there for one year. I learned how to solve a side and I just kept on doing that for a while. About 6 months later, my brother showed me a website where you put in the exact configuration of the cube, and it will generate a solution, that is generally over 100 moves. About 3 months later, he showed me a video on youtube that shows how to disasseble it. I just used that method for about 3 months, and I said, "That's it. I'm gonna solve it for real." I went on rubiks.com, and looked at the solution. I wrote down the parts that I didn't know, so I could look at the algorithms when I was in the car. After 2 weeks of practice, I learned it. I was on my way to school, and I learned the A-Perm, the last algorithm I needed. I had about 5 minutes left in the drive, and I solved it right as a got to school. I was addicted. About 4 or 5 months after practicing and getting below 1 minute, I stumbled across MMAP's F2L, OLL, and PLL tutorial. I learned F2L, and that put me back at 1 minute 20 seconds. I kept on practicing and practicing, and I ended up inspiring my friend to learn how to solve it. I taught him the first 2 layers, and he learned the rest himself on rubiks.com on the way to Cedar Point. He found out about 2LOLL and 2LPLL. I learned it, and practiced that along with more F2L. I was averaging about 45 seconds, by then, and my friend was right up there with me. I got a 2x2, and so did he. We were neck and neck for a long time, and then the world stopped...... He quit. The ironic part about it was that it was right after a competition. I think he was starting to feel a little jealous of Dan Cohen, because of all the medals he won at Indiana Winter 2010. I was starting to catch up to him in big cubes, and I was about 5 seconds faster in 3x3.

I found a new cubing friend, though: Justin. He is really good. He is better than me at 3x3, and he can do 3x3 and 4x4 BLD.

I hope my friend comes back to cubing.


Also, when MMAP said people could get down to 10 seconds in F2L, I didn't believe him. But now, I am sub-10 on F2L.


Special thanks to: Nathan Ozog, Justin Kelm, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, David Gugl, MMAP, Rowe Hessler, Victor Iglesias, Chris Bird, Lance Taylor, Tristan Wright, and all the other cubers in the world and on this forum. I would have never done it without you guys.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> soooooo.... you were high and thought it'd be fun to speedcube?



pretty much. 

there's another thread about this somewhere.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

Heyyy, I might see you at TOS! 
So, It started when I got some cheap cubes as a gift. I scrambled it, and gave up. One day, sometime in september, I was sick. I found this magical cube. I went on youtube and tried to solve it yet again. It took awhile before I got even the cross. Most videos on youtube just tell you to "do it". I felt like giving up again, until I stumbled upon Mr. RobH0629's videos. They were amazing! 
So uh... In short, you could say that I was high and thought it'd be fun to speedcube.. but that's not what really happened, lol.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

nice stuff. for unknown reasons i still can't explain, I learned ALL 57 OLLs and 21 PLLs before advanced f2l.... I would take 30 seconds for F2L, I would solve white, then insert the edges one by one, then OLL and PLL lmao, that was so retarded now that i think about it.... thats kinda why i reacted to it, I tried figuring out advanced f2l on my own. I did manage a couple of cases alone, then I looked it up of internet and found out i was still pretty far from knowing all cases....

And I began OH 2 years ago, when i broke my right hand, i cubed with my left hand only, and as soon as i got my right hand back, 1 month later, i switched to right hand OH.... was it a mistake? I noticed how every big class cubers use left


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

My friend had a storebought. I got interested. I got (my dad to get me) one. He taught me. I started learning CFOP. I'm faster than my friend. He quit.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> And I began OH 2 years ago, when i broke my right hand, i cubed with my left hand only, and as soon as i got my right hand back, 1 month later, i switched to right hand OH.... was it a mistake? I noticed how every big class cubers use left



Use whatever hand feels comfortable for you to use.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

Turbo uses his right hand for OH :3


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> And I began OH 2 years ago, when i broke my right hand, i cubed with my left hand only, and as soon as i got my right hand back, 1 month later, i switched to right hand OH.... was it a mistake? I noticed how every big class cubers use left



Of course, use whichever hand feels most comfortable, but if you use your right hand, you may need to re-learn some algorithms, and get new ones that are L move heavy. This applies to Left handed OH too, but just not as much.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 10, 2010)

Spoiler



Cool story, bro.



I just wanted to know how to solve it. Espicially to impress people.
Now I keep doing it coz it's fun. I never thought I would get this fast, get this many puzzles, learn to do it one handed and blindfolded, and everything else.


----------



## Me (Jul 10, 2010)

The girlfriend was out of town so I was very very bored. I had two cubes on a dresser next to my bed, and though the force of boredom I became determined to solve them. I printed out a solution and began to try and solve it. 
My first solve took four hours but it was amazing, I kept trying it, by the end of the night I was down to 10 minutes (still using the cheat sheet). In two weeks I was sub-2m, and I was hooked. 
The girlfriend wasn't so happy about my new found hobby when she got back. 
This was 5 years ago. 

I don't think I've told anyone this full version.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > And I began OH 2 years ago, when i broke my right hand, i cubed with my left hand only, and as soon as i got my right hand back, 1 month later, i switched to right hand OH.... was it a mistake? I noticed how every big class cubers use left
> ...



Yeh thats what hapenned, i can use any of my algorithms in both symetries, as i first learned them visually, i learned how to read algorithms after Fridrich LL.... bob burton's videos. 

I have no problem with LU algs.

in two-handed, i hear people say its better to use a single motrice hand and one to execute U moves.... personnally i dont think it rly changes anything, since if you use I.e. Right to execute and left to U' and U2, it only means you'll rotate the cube moar, right?:confused:


----------



## RealDeal (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the reason why I started cubing back in 2006.






I even wrote an essay about this for college which got me an A. I can post it up if anyone is interested


----------



## EricReese (Jul 10, 2010)

my brother RyanReese who goes here got into cubes because his friend from work and him both did beginners method. they raced and the guy solved it in like 50 seconds and Ryan was still doing it. The kid from work kept doing the Alg ( R' D' R D) over and over and he was like oh almost done almost done (to make fun of Ryan's slowness). After that Ryan got nerdrage at the kid and learned Fridrich. 3 months later he learned full look pll and oll. But the kid from the work quit. 

Then in my brotherly (we are twins) urge to surpass Ryan at everything he does, I got into cubes. Im still bad though  . If i add on 5 seconds for the PLL part my best time is 55 seconds. I only know 2look OLL and F2L :/

That's my story  (and his i suppose).


----------



## Dratini (Jul 10, 2010)

Feb '10:
My friend got me a Rubik's cube and dared me to solve it under two minutes in one week.

I won a candy bar.

I really got into speedsolving recently though, after seeing this one guy on the bus solve it in less than 30 seconds, over. and over. and over. and over. Now I'm at about 40 seconds, working on Fridrich.

I'm going off to college soon, and met some people at my orientation who want to learn how to cube. Perhaps we'll have competitions on campus in the future... Stay tuned, Seattle!


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

RealDeal said:


> I even wrote an essay about this for college which got me an A. I can post it up if anyone is interested



actually yeah it would be pretty awesome! I made an oral presentation about it too back in 11th grade, got me an 85% grade, which would show as a B on your report card i think.


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 10, 2010)

went to visit my fam in florida... my brother was able to solve a 3x3 in about 70sec... i thought it was awsome... me and him are very competitive... so i started learning... finnaly passed him in speed and just kept up with it...


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mom gave my dad a keychain cube when they were dating. Then they got me a keychain cube when i was little. i used to be able to get three "sides, but in layer form" leaving just the non-center portion of a 2x2x2 block left. then i stopped.

summer before my senior year of high school i found the keychain cube in my room, and learned the solution online. then i got my wisdom teeth out and while i was stuck on the couch i had my dad get me a full size cube at a store. started timing to get fast. and from that point the internet served me well.

then i went to osu when i was probably averaging about 28 and met jim


----------



## mark3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Somehow Rubik's cubes came up in my Freshman English class one day and my teacher said that whoever could solve one would get 50 extra credit points. I needed it to help my grade, so I learned in 1 night and had I think 4 or 5 algs memorized 2 days later so I could solve it for her. Got me the 50 points and an A in the class  It interested me so I kept going from there and 4 years later I'm still doing it...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376
Wasn't hard to find.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 10, 2010)

Saw about 10 people around this kid in my class solving it, if he can do it I can do it. 3 months later I'm faster than him.


----------



## RealDeal (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is my rubik's cube essay for those that are interested.


----------



## xdaragon (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I had gotten into cubing as there was a group of kids from my school who were solving who had been cubing for about a year who they all averaged some where from 45-1min 30 secs. They had asked if I knew how to do it and I said no. I got really mad with myself and I had began to learn it. Now After 6 Months I'm averaging 25 secs.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 11, 2010)

Peer pressure's a b*tch


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 11, 2010)

Christmas 2008 --> Cube as present.
Scrambled --> Needed to be solved.
Dan Brown --> Solved.
Solved --> Solved faster.
Therefore, speedcubin.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 11, 2010)

cuz i felt like it


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 11, 2010)

it was a weekend i was bored thought i should learn how to solve a rubiks cube


----------



## Enter (Jul 11, 2010)

becaus I .... 
i don't know


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 11, 2010)

My uncle stole one from work (Not really. They were giving out all this junk). I HAD to solve it. Then I got very interested in it.


----------



## Meisen (Jul 11, 2010)

Christmas 2008. My father in law got a storebought as a present from his grandson (not my son ). The cube made me think about how i had a rubik's cube when i was a kid, and how i was kindof proud that i was able to solve any one side in a reasonable amount of time.

This spurred a newound interest in the cube and i went online to find resources so i would be able to solve it completely. I startet at rubik's official site where i found a link to the solution. I found this solution kindof awkward and not very efficient, and by the time i knew it by heart, I'd seen videos that proved it possible to solve the cube way faster than i could ever do with this method, so the search was on 

I went through Dan browns (pogobat) videos on youtube. This did not make me a much more skilled cuber, so i searched on, and found Badmephisto .

Now HIS videos made me a more skilled cuber if i may say so myself 

Ofcourse i found lots of other small bits of wisdom from here or there on youtube, or on random websites, but the "big one's" was pogobat, and badmephisto.


----------



## sz35 (Jul 11, 2010)

When I was 8 years old (7 years ago) I bought a store-bought cube and learned the beginners method I could solve it in about 2 min. The I left it and forgot about it. 2 years later I learned the beginners method again. Again I left it and forgot about it. 3 years later I learned the method AGAIN and then I decided that I want to solve it faster and started practicing.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Ahhh... does this bring back some memories.

August 2008, a week before the 7th Grade started for me. As most 12 year olds are, I was playing video games with some friends. I had this little basket of weird stuff and me and my friend put our hand in blindly and he found a little sticky hand thingie. I, of course, stumbled apon a 25th anniversary cube. The stickers were not distinguishable however. So later that month my grandma got me a cube for helping around her house. Well it took me around two weeks to finally solve the darn thing but I got it. ( Thanks to Pogobat.) Now, almost 2 years later I'm 40th in North America in the Pyraminx. Who knew? haha


----------



## FruitSalad (Jul 11, 2010)

There was some sort of a cube trend going around and people brought keychain cubes and storeboughts. I saw a (soon to be) friend solving for people as they gathered around in a crowd. A year later I somehow remembered that, so i came across Dan Brown's videos to learn. I did, and now I'm faster than him. I caused that "cube trend" to come back, as people brought their own cubes, some with magics and i even saw my first 5x5 :]


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, we all start that cube trend around us, its crazy, a year after people noticed i could solve it, a bazillion people had one in their hands XD


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 11, 2010)

thats exactly what happened at my school!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. I honestly do not remember.


----------



## flan (Jul 12, 2010)

I found a cube, told myself I would solve it, discovered dan brown! 24hs later I could do it off by heart. a few days later I googled how to get faster and browsed around dans cubestation. Then I bought his book and commited myself to becoming the best in the world (hasn't quite happened yet xD)


----------



## theace (Jul 14, 2010)

I was chilling in the college canteen one day back in August 2009 and I happened to see this guy solve the cube in 1:30 ish. My friend and I looked at each other and were like: Holy S*** dude! We have GOT to do that. So I go to the station (In Bombay, India the areas near railway station is where you get all the crap you can possibly dream off. Toys, Books, Shirts, Food, and yes, even crap) and buy this cheap ass cube for 20 bucks (40 cents). This frickin thing has obscene tiles and cant turn if it's life depended on it.

So I got to work on the cube, swearing not to put it down till it was solved. I managed to do the first two layers (I had a concrete method similar to LBL in about 2 days. I didn't know notation, so it was always This-This-This and then That).

The last layer was a killer. Took me about a week and a half to figure it out. Youtube was tempting, but I had decided to not cheat. But ultimately, I took a look at Dan Brown's explanation of Notation and noted down the 7 algos (or 8? I dunno).

Since I didn't want to cheat, i decided to figure out what they did on my own and eventually solved the last layer. So i nailed the cube in about 17ish days.

After that, I watched Dan Brown and later learned Friedrich. I looked at Lance's tuts for the F2L. Don't really remember what I did for the OLL and PLL.

That's my story


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2010)

Basically someone in my 9th grade class could solve it, and everybody was always so impressed..even though it took him at least 2 minutes to solve it every time and he was using Joel van Noort's intermediate method lulz
But of course at the time I didn't know how bad he was either, so I learned to solve it so i could be like him. Then I started learning and realized how bad he actually was, and one week later I asked him to hand me his cube and i solved it faster than him 
After that I became really interested, and it gave me something to do during incredibly unnecessary study halls (what little homework we got I could always get done during class without the teachers noticing) and now I'm here

btw, I have never watched a tutorial video ^_^


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I got a Rubik's cube for Christmas 2007. My dad scrambled it.



I very nice read, thanks for sharing.

I will share my story later. Im at work atm.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw a bunch of people doing it at CTY, bought one myself after my session was over. It was a 25th Anniversary edition cube (still my main speedcube), and came with a nice little instruction booklet.

Though, I probably wouldn't have cubed as long as I did, nor have started speedsolving if it weren't for my high school friends (in particular, a certain big cubes NR/WR holder).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 6, 2010)

I solved a really old Rubik's twice about 13 years ago by solving the white face then swapping to opposite blue* face and repeated until some of the other faces became close to solved, then solved them until I started to see patterns emerging. The 1st solve took about 2 hours and the 2nd about an hour.

I always wanted to know how to solve it quickly but unfortunately the internet wasn't quite what it is today. So I put it on my mental to do list and got round to it Sep last year.

I kept it up because I enjoyed exercising my brain and learning.
I now know full OLL and PLL, averaging about 24 seconds.
I also own around 30 different kinds of twisty puzzle and can solve them all.


*Does anyone know anything about a Rubik brand cube with white opposite blue and green opposite yellow?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> *Does anyone know anything about a Rubik brand cube with white opposite blue and green opposite yellow?



Japanese color scheme, iirc.


----------



## pcuber (Aug 6, 2010)

Because my Rubik's cube was scrambled and I wanted to to see it solved again.


----------



## Dimeg (Aug 6, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Because my Rubik's cube was scrambled and I wanted to to see it solved again.



second that..


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 6, 2010)

OK so there was 4 ppl at a sleepover (im 12) and i was the only one there that cudnt solve the cube! I felt stupid cause everyone there could solve it but me! So i gave it a chance and now im hooked on cubing!


----------



## rubiksczar (Aug 6, 2010)

I got a rubik's cube for my birthday a year ago, and my friend scrambled it and did it in 3 minutes so I was like WHAT? it takes me half an hour to do that! so I learned how to do it (because I'm very competetive) and within a month I was already faster than him. now I'm sub 25 avg.


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 6, 2010)

Founded a rubiks store-bought at my school, took it and figured the way to cube, I actually learner F2L and OLL and PLL first


----------



## IM911 (Aug 6, 2010)

My daughter (yes, I'm old) was in a talent show at school and this 6 year old kid got up on the stage and said, "I'll solve this rubik's cube in 2 minutes". He had some kid come up and scramble it and he solved it. I thought that if he could do it, so could I. That's right! I'm better than a 6 year old!!! Ugh......... but cubing is fun!


----------



## coinman (Aug 6, 2010)

My sister bought a cube on a fair in Stockholm 1980. I tried solve on my own but nether did. In 1981 me a and my brother bought cubes and figured out how to solve them. I hade pause for 20 years+ between ~1983-84 and 2005. Im' now on relapse


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 6, 2010)

Because I saw the EURO 2008 on the news and that was amazing I wanted to learn...


----------



## taiga (Aug 6, 2010)

For my son.
I want to that he would gain (interest) some hobbies like yoyoing, speedcubing and similiar activities.
So I have to learn cube solving.
Than I like the speedcubing.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 7, 2010)

Saw friends doing a cube in freshmen year so I thought, hmm I wonder if I can do one too... :]


----------



## Neverlast0 (Aug 7, 2010)

friend of mine brought one to school 2.5 years ago. Then I wanted to know how to solve it, and from there I took it as a hobby.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 7, 2010)

coinman said:


> My sister bought a cube on a fair in Stockholm 1980. I tried solve on my own but nether did. In 1981 me a and my brother bought cubes and figured out how to solve them. I hade pause for 20 years+ between ~1983-84 and 2005. Im' now on relapse



Do you still have your original cubes? that's so cool! ^_^


----------



## prostx23 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

I had a 3x3 in the early 80's that I never learned to solve. Pretty much out of the blue last October I decided to buy a new cube and solve it. I'm glad I did.

Mike


----------



## Samania (Aug 7, 2010)

Justin Bieber. 

Hah. No. 
I got bored and decided to get around to solving a cube that was lying around. It was a lifelong goal. Took me 2 days to solve it O___O 

Now I'm hooked.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2010)

The Persuit of Happyness movie when Will Smith solved it made me wanna solve it also. Then I saw Erik's former WR solve, and my mind got blown. Then I went to pogobat (sadly) to learn the LL (I could solve the first 2 layers by myself without a tut). Then I looked for Fridrich. I saw badmephisto's name. 'Nuff said.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a storebought with some Christmas money a couple years back (2007? Yes, 2007.) and wanted to solve it. Forgot what drove me to buy it in the first place.


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Was checking out learning Japanese ( Still haven't, too lazy  ) and stumbled onto some of Syuhei Omura's videos and said, " FML! I wanna do that ! ".


----------



## [email protected]! (Aug 7, 2010)

it was always there, i would just play around with it and try to solve it when i ws bored. then one day out of the blue, i just decided, "thats it, im solving this ****in thing"


----------



## metgo (Aug 12, 2010)

I picked up my dads old cube back when I was young and he showed me how to do it. I didn't touch a cube for a few years and in about 1999 I got a gift card for toys r us for Christmas and ended up buying a rubiks cube with it. I relearned the beginners method my dad taught me and was inspired to start speedcubing when the booklet that came with the said the world record was 21 seconds. After a few months I got down in the 40 second range before deciding to learn the fridrich method. It took me about a month to learn the method and with in another month of that I was sub 20. I cubed almost everyday for about 4-5 years and I peaked back in 2005 when I was averaging in the low 15s. After that i pretty much hit a wall for over a year and started losing interest. I just started cubing again and I'm getting close to where I was before I quit.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 12, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> I saw a bunch of people doing it at CTY, bought one myself after my session was over. .



You mean that REALLY annoying group at Johns Hopkins? God, I almost stabbed one of those kids with a fork in the FFC.


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 12, 2010)

i learned to solve one in 8th grade remember first 2 layers beginners method(pogobat) couldnt remember 3rd layer. learned at the end of 10th grade again remember the beginners method in about 3 days. then learned fridrich had all algs memorized in 1 week. i was already at 45sec at the time and now im at about 36 and im stuck there and gonna learn full pll but i keep putting it off cause its lots of work to find good algs that are good and to remember the cases and yea.


----------



## hatep (Aug 12, 2010)

I started writing a small description of how I started cubing, but I was really bored so I wrote an extremely lengthy account of my cubing life (about a year and a half).
Read only if you're really bored



Spoiler



My friend brought one to a camp and was solving it over and over, this intrigued me I couldn't be bothered buying one (I'm lazy). That Christmas I open my grandmothers present (by some coincidence) pull out a Rubik's cube.
I tried to figure it out myself for about 2 minutes, but then found the instructions that come with Rubik's brand cubes, my lazyness couldn't take it so I used them to solve it in a few hours (they're terrible instructions).
I was sub 2 mins by the time I got back to school (grade 10) and found that there was only one person faster then me (and not by much); it was that thought of being the best, coupled with the competitiveness of me friend who was 30 seconds ahead, that overcame my lazyness and made me start training.
I kept finding ways to improve the terrible beginners method I had learned, eventually I read somewhere that some people put Corners and Edges in the slot at the same time, after reading this I tried it... and failed, then I tried it again and again until I got the hang of it. I was sub 1 min before this and eventually got sub 50 using what I now knew was F2L.
By this time I was easily the fastest at my school but my friend was still slightly ahead.
I had loosely heard the terms PLL, OLL and Fridrich used to describe speedcubing so I looked them up, after realising their potential I printed them out and began learning.
I gave a copy to my friend and we started to learn them, first the corner OLLs and basic PLLs, then the rest of PLL.
By now I could solve the cube in 30+ seconds and was equal with my friend (we were always beating the others record and gloating over facebook).
I practiced until I was sub 30 but stopped for the final term of school and didn't really start back again until half way through the next year (roughly a month ago).
I got down to a 26sec avg and decided to learn the rest of OLL, I also found some better algs (the ones I was using were quite old). I also bought an FII and got into 2x2, 4x4 and BLD.
For BLD I originally used Pochman until I discovered 3OP/Freestyle and am learning that.
My first comp is in 3 weeks at the Australian nationals.
WARNING, CORNY LAST LINE
There's so much more to learn and I want to learn it all (or as much as possible)


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 12, 2010)

This will be long...

I seemed to be interested in brainteasers and things like that, so my Aunt gave me a puzzle called Tantrix. I solved it easily, so she said, "We'll have to get you a Rubik's Cube." I asked what that was, so she gave me a brief description.

Months later, from her description, I recognised a keychain cube in a shop. I bought it. I scrambled it, and obviously couldn't get anywhere neat solving it. Now, sadly, I have lost this... 

A while later, my brother bought a full-sized cube. We played with it a bit, and again, I couldn't solve it.

I saw the cube on TV a few times, but what really inspired me was this. I thought, "One day, I want to be the best in the world at solving Rubik's cubes."

So, eventually, I found the cube my brother bought, and wanted to learn how to solve it. I searched for 'how to solve a rubik's cube', and found Pogobat's tutorial. I learnt the first layer, but then I had to go to bed. I practiced the first layer, but never bothered learning the rest.

A while later, June 2009, another guy in my class was sick, and had nothing to do. He already had a cube, so he learned how to solve it. I was impressed when he showed me, (even though some other guys at my school already had, and I thought they were cheating) so I brought my brother's cube to school and asked him to teach me how to solve it. I could first solve it on the 25th of June.

I bought the cube off my brother for $3 (it was really bad). I took about 4 minutes to solve it in my first few weeks. Now, I have about 50 puzzles and average about 23 seconds.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 12, 2010)

I found my dad's old Rubik's Cube from the 80's in our basement. I learned the Denny Dedmore method. And started solving it in around ten minutes. Then I bought a newer storebought cube, and learned the more common beginners method, which is alot more efficient than Denny Dedmore's method. That cut my times alot. Eventually I just eased my way into speed cubing, bought DIY's, other puzzles, etc.


----------



## izzy641 (Aug 12, 2010)

i got into cubing when i got a Rubik's cube for my birthday alone with other gifts but i really wanted one because i knew about Dan browns tutorial. So i got one and learned it in 3 weeks. then for 3 years i was using his method until i realized a minute 20 seconds is to damn slow. now i use Friedrich f2l and trying to learn 2look oll and pll.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 12, 2010)

my teacher had all the kids in school who new had to do it and have them walk him through solves and i wanted to do it


----------



## Olji (Aug 12, 2010)

got a wow patch error and it wanted me to reinstall, so I uninstalled it and stopped playing wow, later i found a scrambled cube at home, and i wanted to solve it


----------



## Asianlikekevin (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyson Mao, that's the reason. Oh, and because I could barely solve ONE side incorrectly under 10 minutes. :/


----------



## Gavin (Aug 20, 2010)

I was in Grand Central Station and bought one in the discovery store there. It then sat on my desk for 6 months scrambled until I decided I was going to do it. Within the week I had it solved.


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 20, 2010)

One of my friends at school could do it in 40- seconds, a week later me and one of my other friends just started doing it. 2.5 months later i have about 15 other puzzles and can solve all of them except 1 (SCREW YOU MEGAMINX IF YOURE WATCHING THIS) and yeah.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 20, 2010)

jowe27 said:


> One of my friends at school could do it in 40- seconds, a week later me and one of my other friends just started doing it. 2.5 months later i have about 15 other puzzles and can solve all of them except 1 (SCREW YOU MEGAMINX IF YOURE WATCHING THIS) and yeah.


Megaminx is easy it just like a 3x3.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 20, 2010)

I got into the craze the (3x3x3) cube was back in 1981. But even with two solve books (no internet, Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, etc in 1981!) my parents brought for me, I could not solve it. But that was resolved in May 2009 using one of the two books I used in 1981 again.

All I wanted is to just solve one 3x3x3 in my lifetime. But I have solved all cubes from 1x1 to 7x7 as a big bonus.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 20, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a 3x3 in the early 80's that I never learned to solve. Pretty much out of the blue last October I decided to buy a new cube and solve it. I'm glad I did.
> 
> Mike



i wasnt even CLOSE to being born in 1980's


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2010)

Kyle had been cubing for like 4 months before I decided it was unacceptable that he knew how and I didn't.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 20, 2010)

Kian said:


> Kyle had been cubing for like 4 months before I decided it was unacceptable that he knew how and I didn't.



That's a great reason. :tu


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember as a wee lad my dad trying to solve the cube. He was using a very early-80's solving guide (hey, it was the early 80's  ) and I don't remember him ever completing it. All I remember is cross shapes.

Fast forward 30 or so years (to 5 days ago, in fact), and I found a video on Wimp.com of someone solving in sub-10 seconds. That prompted a trip to Youtube and asking my wife to pick up a cube on her way home from work.

Four days later I'm averaging 2:30 with a *very* sticky cube (failed lube attempt - already washed well, going to try the 24 mod to see if it helps). I just placed my order for an FII and a DaYan GuHong and some Maru lube. I <3 new toys!

So ohai from New Jersey, from a displaced New Yorker. Hoping to get down around 1:30 and start learning F2L.

-Joe


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 21, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> I remember as a wee lad my dad trying to solve the cube. He was using a very early-80's solving guide (hey, it was the early 80's  ) and I don't remember him ever completing it. All I remember is cross shapes.
> 
> Fast forward 30 or so years (to 5 days ago, in fact), and I found a video on Wimp.com of someone solving in sub-10 seconds. That prompted a trip to Youtube and asking my wife to pick up a cube on her way home from work.
> 
> ...





alright!!! thats nice a recent story! wow your quick, already ordering speedcubes  i cube with rubiks brand for my whole 1st year


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 21, 2010)

amazed when I saw my tuition mate solving a 3x3 in a minute.
I went back home and dug my cube out.
I was desperate to solve it.
Brought it along with me to vacation and managed to solve it (own method).
Solved in 5 minutes after a couple of practices.
Learn more algos for LL and faster execution.


----------



## DeCubeRob (Aug 21, 2010)

basically it began when i was 4 years old, my uncle one day, at my grandmothers house had this thing, it had six side six colors 9 blocks on each side.
so he let me play with this so called puzzle, and i scrambled it, but couldn't get it back to normal xD. so he gave it to me. around 4 months later i thought if would be funny to see what's inside, so i got on the kitchen table, and don't get mad at me xD was only just 5, i threw it at the ground, to see whats inside, but now i didn't know how to get it back in one piece again xD, beside's the core was broken, i didn't know that i was only 5 
lets go ten years forward, that cube was already gone with the trash, and i don't know  mid school (so called here) second class, i got my first cube, i was 15 years old, it was a knock off, bought it in a store, i saw this cube it remembered me of those times, and i bought it, didn't know it was a knock off, so i scrambled it, tried to solve and gave up  and threw the thing away.
it turned terrible and beside's that the stickers pealed only after 1 day .
so third year in school, one day my friend came with this cube, it reminded me of one year earlier, could solve it, he could, i saw how he did that. i asked where he bought that cube, he said "bart smit" a toy store, so i bought one, still couldn't solve it, so i thought internet let's make use of it 
you tube, i searched for a rubiks cube tutorial, that is what it said in the front of the package, so this was no knock off. was the real deal. i came across this guy with the user name pogobat, his name was Dan Brown, no not from the da vinci code, and he had this tutorial, it was really easy to follow, he had the algerthims in the description, i copied & printed, and learned the algerithms, in just 5 days, needed 3 days for corner placement though, that was the hardest part for me to solve  after i learned it i could solve it in 5 minute's i was happy with that any way i could solve it right  so a friend of mine saw that i could solve the cube, and he wanted to solve it two, i already was down to about a 2 minute solve, so i thought him how to solve one, i don't think he didn't much with what i thought him he could solve it yea but no speed cubing or what so ever.
Any way what got me in to speed cubing was will smith, i saw this vid on you tube, that featured will smith, he could solve it in only 45 seconds, thats awesome i though, i want to get as fast as him 
so here you have it,1 and a half year from there here i am  got me a best of 20.49 with a easy cross easy f2l and a not so easy last layer. 
although i still have to beat will smith, because my average is around 53.40.
here is my story on how i got in to speed cubing


----------



## DeCubeRob (Aug 21, 2010)

damn i wrote history here


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 21, 2010)

DeCubeRob said:


> damn i wrote history here



o.o it was long compared to ours.
I do have some history (about how I got into my national cube club, gatherings, getting lots of puzzles, first wca comp etc...)


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought it'd be fun? Turns out it is.


----------



## kvaele (Aug 21, 2010)

I learned 1 month ago. My friend brought one in to school and said he was smarter than me because he could solve more of it than me, so i learned.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 21, 2010)

Byu BLD'd and I was liek wtf so I learned. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## beardo (Aug 23, 2010)

I got my first Rubik's cube two and a half years ago (Christmas of '07). I figured I was a pretty smart kid, and bunches of other people can do it. (I was actually really worried that my parents would buy me a cube and I wouldn't be able to solve it, resulting in them wasting their money.) Later that week, into the next two weeks, I learned CFOP from Youtube. From there, I got down to something like 1 min 30 sec solves. Cubed for a few months, was satisfied with it, and dropped it. Something like a year later, I picked it back up, and bought a new cube (not knowing that my peeling stickers could be replaced). This was a better cube, turned faster, and I could do 1:15 solves (still with CFOP). After a long break, about another 10 to 12 months, I wondered if I could still do it (I couldn't do OLL? like, seriously?). I leanred how to lube my cubes, and learned Fridrich f2l. From there, I brought my times down to around a minute.

As of now, I average around 50-60 seconds, depending on the day. I should learn some new algs for OLL/PLL, but I'm lazy. Now, I'm looking into getting some new cubes to change up my cubing, hopefully sparking my interest some more.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 23, 2010)

Determination to be faster than my friend. Thank you Jessica Fridrich


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2010)

I met Dan Brown* back in '08 and I wanted him to teach me how to solve the cube when I learned he could*.

*Guimond; revived it.


----------



## Billbowser (Aug 23, 2010)

my brother bought rubiks cube.I borrow it and I addicted.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 23, 2010)

End february, 2008.
I was on holiday in Austria with a group of about 70 people. My unle and aunt and their children would arrive a little bit later that day. After a day or 2 when they arrived, my cousin showed he could solve the Rubik's cube in about 1:30. He had a paper with some algorithms on it. I was really amazed by it, so I asked how he did it. He teached me about the cross but I didn't understand it completely.

So, after we came back, I said to my mom that I was pretty interested in the cube, and I got one for my birthday. 

I was really scared messing it up when I first turned it. After about a hour doing things like R U R' R U' R' etc. I messed it up. I tried solving faces, but finally, I looked on the internet for a solution. That worked out pretty well


----------



## theace (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw this guy solve it in about 2 minutes and i was like: Damn! I gotta do that! So i unearthed an ancient cube and started breaking my head over it. A week later, i discovered LBL after which I went to Dan Brown.


----------



## will6680 (Sep 10, 2010)

*You Cubing Story*

How did you start cubing??

Mah story:
Well. On august 1st my family went on vacation to SOME PLACE IN MA THATS SOMETHING A SUPERHERO WEARS AND A TYPE OF FISH for two weeks. (Cape cod...) And I decided to be able to solve a Rubik's cube when I was there. So I was walking around and there was a toy store there and i was like "MOMMY MOMMY CAN I HAS CUBE?" And So i got it. My first real cube. So then I got on youtube and for a week watched everyone of Dan Browns "How to solve a Rubik's Cube" videos. So I can solve the first two layers. (Its like aug 5th now.) And then could solve it (Beginners) So I stoleded my moms Vasaline and PUT IT IN MY CUBE. I was like "MOMMY MOMMY ITS SMOOOOTH." And then learned that Vasline eats it. Then I wiped it all out. So I can solve the first two layers. And then the next day, I went out and bought some WD-40. Because i was so dumb. And when I got back realized. CRC>Jigaloo>Shock>WD-40>VASALINE. So i was like FFFFUUUUUUU. So now im like DAMN I have to go get a new one. So I did. But when I bought it it was like 10:00 pm and no one was in the store I bought it at. The cashier was like LOL I COULD NEVER SOLVE THOSE. And I was like yeaah. I CAN. Hes like SOLVE IT. I'm like OKAY. And then the manager walked in and he was like OOMGOMGOMGOGM R U SOLVING IT. And i was like YES. So hes like NO WAY. And then I finished and he was like WOAH and he was so shocked he gave me 20 bucks. I was like SCORE. So next I bought CRC. And lubed it all up and it was poifect. So, then I was like OKAY SO I can solve a 3x3. What about a 4x4? So I ordered an Eastsheen 4x4 (I didnt know about Maru and Qj :/) And by the time I got back to my house from the vaca. It was there. So then I learned F2L. (but I didnt use PLL and OLL.) I joined here. Saw this. And bought an F-II, Alpha V, and Eastsheen 2x2 (meh LanLan doesnt do it for me.) Learned 2 Look PLL and 2 Look OLL. 

Current Avg: 1:15 (Im gettin ther!) 

Whats your story.


----------



## Owen (Sep 10, 2010)

You've only been cubing for 10 days?!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 10, 2010)

picked up a cube. i wuz immediately sub 10. found a guhong on the sidewalk. the end.


----------



## will6680 (Sep 10, 2010)

Owen said:


> You've only been cubing for 10 days?!



OOPS I mean August.



bluecloe45 said:


> picked up a cube. i wuz immediately sub 10. found a guhong on the sidewalk. the end.




Win.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2010)

will6680 said:


> How did you start cubing??
> 
> Mah story:
> Well. On September 1st my family went on vacation to SOME PLACE IN MA THATS SOMETHING A SUPERHERO WEARS AND A TYPE OF FISH for two weeks. (Cape cod...) And I decided to be able to solve a Rubik's cube when I was there. So I was walking around and there was a toy store there and i was like "MOMMY MOMMY CAN I HAS CUBE?" And So i got it. My first real cube. So then I got on youtube and for a week watched everyone of Dan Browns "How to solve a Rubik's Cube" videos. So I can solve the first two layers. (Its like aug 5th now.) And then could solve it (Beginners) So I stoleded my moms Vasaline and PUT IT IN MY CUBE. I was like "MOMMY MOMMY ITS SMOOOOTH." And then learned that Vasline eats it. Then I wiped it all out. So I can solve the first two layers. And then the next day, I went out and bought some WD-40. Because i was so dumb. And when I got back realized. CRC>Jigaloo>Shock>WD-40>VASALINE. So i was like FFFFUUUUUUU. So now im like DAMN I have to go get a new one. So I did. But when I bought it it was like 10:00 pm and no one was in the store I bought it at. The cashier was like LOL I COULD NEVER SOLVE THOSE. And I was like yeaah. I CAN. Hes like SOLVE IT. I'm like OKAY. And then the manager walked in and he was like OOMGOMGOMGOGM R U SOLVING IT. And i was like YES. So hes like NO WAY. And then I finished and he was like WOAH and he was so shocked he gave me 20 bucks. I was like SCORE. So next I bought CRC. And lubed it all up and it was poifect. So, then I was like OKAY SO I can solve a 3x3. What about a 4x4? So I ordered an Eastsheen 4x4 (I didnt know about Maru and Qj :/) And by the time I got back to my house from the vaca. It was there. So then I learned F2L. (but I didnt use PLL and OLL.) I joined here. Saw this. And bought an F-II, Alpha V, and Eastsheen 2x2 (meh LanLan doesnt do it for me.) Learned 2 Look PLL and 2 Look OLL.
> ...



Dude, wait for more stuff to happen(i.e. improvements). You started cubing a week ago and you are already telling us your story? Plus, why on earth would lan-lan not "do it for you"? You don't even own one! Also, you are making too many new threads.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 10, 2010)

will6680 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > You've only been cubing for 10 days?!
> ...





Spoiler



im not joking first avg was 9.99


----------



## Dane man (Sep 10, 2010)

When i was five i got my first cube. It took me a month to figure out the first layer then the second layer in a day. Thats as far as i got until i was about 10. I got a new cube and tried again and finally figured out the last layer (4 algs), which werent very efficient. With that method, i got a record of 51 seconds. A few months ago (7-8 years later), I started trying to optimize my method (convert the algs to finger-tricks) my record went to 47 on the first try. So i started reinventing a new method with a 3 look LL and took the corner permutations from the CFOP method, the rest i have to create still. I completed the last 2 look alg sets and am currently working on the final (edges done in 1 alg). My current record is 27.5 with an average of 38-ish, and should be reduced soon.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 10, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> will6680 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you start cubing??
> ...



What he said


----------



## will6680 (Sep 10, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > will6680 said:
> ...



I changed it to august i didnt mean September. NOT SEPTEMBER. August. 

And IDK. I just like East sheen better. I TRUST THEM.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2010)

will6680 said:


> bluedasher said:
> 
> 
> > theanonymouscuber said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That makes no sense and is a totally not true! Eastsheen LOCKS LIKE HELL!


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 10, 2010)

1. See friend solve it
2. Buy cube
3. Learn it
4. Solve in 6:15
5. Next solve: 2:12
6. Practice
7. Here I am.

My whole cubing story is far too complex for a post here. Basically, along the way, I figured out my own method, as well as algorithms. Picked up big cubes here and there as well....in short.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2010)

So umm...

I started cubing in 2003 because my dad could solve it, he showed me how to, I learnt this weird beginners CLL/ELL method, stopped for about 3 years, found a cube again in about 2006, picked it up, forgot how to solve it, looked through the guide, solved it, re-memoed the method, solved it, started casually solving, started speedcubing in 2008, got faster, here I am.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 10, 2010)

I was nine, my uncle gave me my first cube (a studio cube..but I didn't know it back then) it was missing the white center cap so he put white-out on it. He told me if I could solve it he would give me $20. I took it home nd showed it to my friend. He solved it using beginners method, he had about 3 cubes (not speed cubes). He tried to teach me but I never got the hang of it. I then moved to England (family stuffs) and asked my dad to get me a cube, I dissembled the other one and thought I broke it. I learned how to solve the cube before I catually got one. When I finally got my cube it took me 3 tries to solve it. for the next few years I just solved it here and there, I tried to learn fridrich but never did. Now about 3 months ago I started speedcubing because I found my cube thought I wanna try speed solving again. I now know intuitive f2l, 4LL, have a non-lucky PB of 29.33 and can solve many other puzzles


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 10, 2010)

I started about 2 years and 9 months ago (I got my first cube from christmas.) That day I went online (everywhere but Youtube, LOL) and tried finding a solution guide since I just wanted to know how to solve the damn thing, I found a plethora of guide but that all had notations and for whatever reason I refused to learn notations, I eventually stumbled across this guide: http://www.chessandpoker.com/rubiks-cube-solution.html

I did a solve or two to make sure it worked and I wrote down all the steps. Within one week I had all of it memorized but the last step (Dedmore fish and dedmore h) which took me another week to memorize. As soon as I had the entire thing down I brought it to school and started showing off. Eventually my best friend wanted to learn so he did so, and a few other friends of mine wanted to as well. I was the fastest (still am) and decided to learn a faster method, at the time my PB was :58, not sure since someone else timed me off of a clock. I look around for a faster method and found this:
http://lar5.com/cube/

From that point I started working on Petrus, got F2L down decently so that cut my times a bit but I never got around to LL. After that I kinda fell out of the cubing stage for quite awhile. At this time I moved to a new city, and fell into the wrong crowd. I eventually picked it back up and was searching Youtube and found a Fridrich vs. Petrus comparison. After that point, I was determined to learn Fridrich method, so I looked online and found: http://badmephisto.com/

I first modded my storebought (kept throught the years) by sanding all the pieces, found CRC and lubed it. I then proceeded to learn Fridrich. Cross was a pain for me since I always did corners first, F2L was easy for me to adapt to, 2L-OLL took me about 3 days, I learned A PLLs (since I knew U's from Petrus) the next day and I was happy that I knew how to use Fridrich. Well, obviously I wanted to improve so I worked on PLLs and just practiced from time to time. I eventually became sub 1:00 and then quit. After about a year of off and on cubing I came back, bought a F-II and became sub :50 then I quit again. After about 6 months I started really getting back into cubing, bought a Rubik's 5x5 and learned how to solve it using this guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhlj4SZGTo , I bought a Rubik's 4x4 (I still don't know the parities) and became around sub :45 for the 3x3, at this time I got kicked out of my dad's house.

Now, living at my moms, I had to adjust to a new school district, and since all the teachers were easy on me (1 months left of my junior year and I just moved, so I literally did nothing) I decided to bring the cube to school. Since this school is really small and in a rural community everyone was impressed, within the first day everyone knew me as: A. the new kid B. the kid who can solve the cube, or C. Cuber (I started this one). So for that entire month all I did all day was listen to music and solve the cube, I kept improving and improving I managed to average about :38-:40. During the following summer I quit all together (I kept all my cubes and did a random solve occasionally but I never practiced.) Well, during the last week or so of summer I picked it back up and managed to average about :34. Now, a week into school, I average :33.

I am proficient in LBL, Petrus F2L, Fridrich - cross, F2L, 2L-OLL, 1L-PLL (19/21) with a PB single of: 24.18 and a PB average of 12: 33.33 and I use F-II as my main cube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> :fp the search function



+1 

And this kid keeps stupidly creating new threads.:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 10, 2010)

muffins. they were everywhere. and they talked. and they told me in order achieve perfect happiness I should solve a cube. and I can't argue with a talking muffin.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> muffins. they were everywhere. and they talked. and they told me in order achieve perfect happiness I should solve a cube. and I can't argue with a talking muffin.



Yeah, we know. You were high.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> muffins. they were everywhere. and they talked. and they told me in order achieve perfect happiness I should solve a cube. and I can't argue with a talking muffin.


I agree muffins words are final


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 10, 2010)

See Woner cubing in hallway. (Dec07)
Talk to woner bout cubing.
Buy rubiks 3x3 at walmart.
Learn via Jasmine Lee Beginner method + Petrus page for animated algs
spend a few days memorizing middle layer edge insert, sune, anti sune, niklas and alan.
First timed solve 2:25
Practice beginners method for a few months
Purchase white Old Type A Speedcube off ebay(LOL)
Taught myself intuitive f2l, start learning good PLLs (T, Y, J, L, A) (April08)
Average just under 30 with F2l, 2L OLL + ~11 PLLs (June08)

Take long break after high school. (~July08 - ~Feb10)

Chill with woner for the first time in a while ~Feb10
use his boss a3f, see him solve blind, watch him solve 3x3 in ~13 seconds
get interested again, borrow woners cube, start practicing again. ~34 seconds
Begin relearning PLLs I had forgotten and finishing PLLs I hadn't started.
Get down to a 24 second average with 19/21 PLLs.
Attend first competition, Oklahoma Open 2010, with Woner and RyanO.
Meet Anthony, Weston and others, get taught the N perms by Anthony.
On the drive back, I learned ~10 easy OLLs and committed to learning fullOLL
Finish OLL in May10, 22 second average
First sub20 average in June10
First sub19 average in July10
Currently practicing 2x2 a bit again (hadn't in a long while)

I've gotten much faster than I ever would've expected. I remember one day I got a PB of 52 seconds (first sub1) back in January08 and came to school and told woner (his current PB was 43LOL). He came back the next day and first thing he said to me was, "I officially halved your PB, 26 seconds" 

Amazing.
Thanks for reading if anyone did


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> I started about 2 years and 9 months ago (I got my first cube from christmas.) That day I went online (everywhere but Youtube, LOL) and tried finding a solution guide since I just wanted to know how to solve the damn thing, I found a plethora of guide but that all had notations and for whatever reason I refused to learn notations, I eventually stumbled across this guide: http://www.chessandpoker.com/rubiks-cube-solution.html
> 
> I did a solve or two to make sure it worked and I wrote down all the steps. Within one week I had all of it memorized but the last step (Dedmore fish and dedmore h) which took me another week to memorize. As soon as I had the entire thing down I brought it to school and started showing off. Eventually my best friend wanted to learn so he did so, and a few other friends of mine wanted to as well. I was the fastest (still am) and decided to learn a faster method, at the time my PB was :58, not sure since someone else timed me off of a clock. I look around for a faster method and found this:
> http://lar5.com/cube/
> ...



I'm not sure why, but I really enjoyed writing that.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 10, 2010)

cube -> lbl -> friddy -> roux -> stomp on fridrich people


----------



## peedu (Sep 10, 2010)

C I just saq the QB 4 teh 1st dime. I coat hooked. Lol, rofl, omg, wtf, ftw.
tehn i was sooooooo yes, happy.
white stickers solved.
tehn Ich realised there are othello stickers as well.
Nooo, I can solve it. Do yow knoo any method? ho-ho-how fast?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 11, 2010)

How do people like this get $20 for solving it in a minute when I can't even get a free drink out of it anymore :confused:. Maybe I should go a lot slower and do wrist turns.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> How do people like this get $20 for solving it in a minute when I can't even get a free drink out of it anymore :confused:. Maybe I should go a lot slower and do wrist turns.



Try poor cashiers


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 11, 2010)

yea best I ever got was a dollar from some random person on campus, who said, "I'll give you a dollar if you solve that" as I was walking by cubing. I smiled and said, "prepare to give me a dollar" or something lol.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was at gordmans, and my sister was trying on clothes, so I went back to the toy's section. The Rubik's Cube was on sale, so I got it for like $7.99
I solved one side in the car (so proud), got home, and watched Dan's Brown's tutorial cuz it was the 1st thing to come up when I googled "How to cheat on a Rubik's Cube" and I learned. It took me like a week to learn (I'm stupid, I know), and now 19 months later, I'm stuck with inconsistent 12's-14's... Yeah.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 11, 2010)

Used to see a cube in the activity period closet in middle school, thought it was very interesting. Eventually got one around 06/07 (10th grade). Created own notation w/ LBL and had a best time of 1:13 after a lot of practice. Didn't touch it for a few years. Decided to try and learn the fridrich method at the end of 2008. Since then, I've taken well over half a year of breaks. Last break ended at the beginning of February 2010. I still use that same notation. Here I am.


----------



## Erzz (Sep 11, 2010)

Spoiler



Many years ago, I wanted to start cubing for some forgotten reason. So I told my mom to buy me a 5x5 for christmas. Thought, if I can solve that, I should be able to solve a 3x3. But I never solved it. Years later I saw Akkerdijk's WR solve, and wanted to start again. I picked up a Rubik's 3x3 in a hobby store when I was buying cards around New Year's, same day I met my girlfriend actually. When I got home I looked up a method.. I can't find it again. It was PLL before OLL though. I got to about 5 minutes with that, then decided I should learn Akkerdijk's method. I proceeded to learn from Cubefreak. I'm now Sub-30 average, been cubing for 8 months now with a long break in the middle of that.


Spoilered to save space.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 11, 2010)

I got a cube for my birthday in January of 2008.

I couldn't solve it, so it was sitting unsolved for months. I even lost it at one point.

So one day (in around April-May I think) I found it and said to myself, it'd be really cool to learn how to solve it. I then learned how to solve it from the booklet that came with it (i.e. Dan Brown's method). It took me about a week, with the help of my father. (He cubed a bit back when it first came out and showed me some tips for the first layer, but he forgot all the LL algs)

I was content with solving it in about 2 minutes for a long time. I occasionally took it out to solve every once in awhile, but I pretty much didn't touch it for almost 2 years.

In Feb-March of this year, I found Erik's WR single video, which completely blew me away. I then resolved to learn a new method and get faster. So, I've really only been speedcubing for about 6-7 months.

I now average around 22-24 seconds with Fridrich intuitive F2L, 2-look OLL and almost full PLL (I still have to learn 3 more Gs, the N set, and Ja).


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 11, 2010)

9 months ago, everybody played cube from my school. Then the hobby died 2 months later, it lasted for 3 months. So after the hobby died, I was sitting in front of school computer. As U might know my internet in Indonesia is crap, so I'm like FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU in front of it. So I looked around, found a Storebought with lost white cap. So I brought it home, solved it (Rob's method). Then AGAIN a week later found a poorly made DIY cube at a desk and took it again. So I went to cubestation and tried F2L, but found it is intuitively done. Then 3 months again I'm full OLL and PLL (clone's metjod) then tries Roux (rebel). Stick at 32s-ish and PB only 26s-ish, my PB never went up/down.

I like free cubes, but I spent 500$ on cubes now (whoa, this is my most serious hobby yet). Planning to cube until the end of time.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 12, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> cube -> lbl -> friddy -> roux -> stomp on fridrich people




I'm reporting you for cruelty to animals:


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

I found out in 2007 My aunt had one from 1980. I looked up a tutorial on youtube, found dan brown. practiced, got hooked, found speedsolving.com


----------



## cubemaster13 (Sep 12, 2010)

it was summer, i was bored, it is now my life


----------



## DemotioN (Sep 12, 2010)

watched ppl do it in 20 seconds, i can only dream of that


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 12, 2010)

A friend brought a cube to school Jan 22nd 2010. I got hooked instantly, and decided to figure it out myself. First solved it 5 days later


----------



## MagicYio (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought a horrible and cheap cube on a market in France on vacation last year, but I never managed to solve it. But in March, my friend bought a Rubiks and showed me at school that he could solve it. I just HAD to solve mine too, so I learned it from YouTube. I bought my own Rubiks too, silicone spray all over the place, and we competed a lot together. I remember feeling awesome because I got 1:57.xx :fp
But we could do better, so it was Fridrich Time. First learning F2L, our time dropped to 1 minute. Now I have a DIY Pi-cube (and so does he), learned 2-look OLL and full PLL (still have to learn 2 G's). I'm averaging around 40, PB 30.17, and going to the Dutch Open


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 13, 2010)

One day I was in an adventurous mood when I stumbled upon an article that stated that the Rubik's cube is the hardest puzzle in the world and 350.000.000 of them have been sold. I was like: wait, what? How could I miss that? I went to the store, bought one of them and off I was. 



MagicYio said:


> I remember feeling awesome because I got 1:57.xx :fp



Haha, I know right.  I remember how I was 2+ all the time, then went to 1:30 where I got stuck for a long time. Then I got stuck for a long time at 1:15. Then I slightly went to sub-1. I even still have my first sub-1, I was jumping with joy. 






My first sub-1, i literally freaked out. And it even was a lucky solve lol, check the 1:36 and 1:25 haha. Good times. That 59 was the world for me. 

I found a screenshot with an 48 (also lucky) which was a big deal to me, and now I'm almost always between 40 and 45, which again might suck in my eyes in months/years. I love cubing. 

edit: My first sub-1.10 lol


----------



## adfoote (Sep 25, 2010)

in 7th grade, after the EOC(exam) in my pre-algebra class there was this one kid that brought in a cube one day, and the teacher remembered that he could solve it. next thing i know theres maybe 15-20 "communal" cubes that kids that dont have cubes of their own could use. I got my own cube and on the assumption that the more obsucure methods were faster, i started learning petrus. i even figured out keyhole on my own. i used petrus for the f2l (no fixing bad edges) and dan brown for the LL, which my awesome math teacher was teaching the class. my first solve was actually lucky. the second-to-last step where you permute the corners also oriented them. i remember my fastest solve being 2:10, and i was the fastest of all the kids in my grade. 
like a year later, i saw a rubik's 5x5 in a store and HAD to have it. I got it and took about 2 months to figure it out on my own. I came up with a very slow and complicated version of reduction where i only ever turned the top 2 layers to pair edges. I even figured out parity.
for like 6 months or so my 5x5 sat on my dresser, scrambled. one day i brought it into school and told people i could solve it. it took me like 20 minutes and by the time i was done everyone was like meh. so i decided id get faster. i knew i had a 3x3 from 7th grade somewhere in my closet, i found it and got to lance's 2LOLL, 2LPLL, and intuitive F2L videos. this was like november of last year. 
after a month i knew 4LLL and was avging like 1:20. I was about to give up on cubing but then this kid i kinda knew in my civics class was like  how do you do that? (his name is 
Dylan, btw) much to the dismay of my teacher i taught him my way of doing LBL even though i was still doing petrus. the next monday he came back in knowing dan browns method for LL, and i wrote down all the 2LOLL algs and 2LPLL algs on a sheet of paper and gave them to him. he still doesnt know the alg for superman, he uses sune antisune. 
I remember like one wednesday i really wanted to be sub 1 because my first diy had just arrived (it really was a diy, it came as a bag of screws, springs, and plastic) and i wanted to be sub1 with it. I decided to do an avg of 100, and i got my pb down from 52 to 37. 
now its been 8 or 9 months, Dylan and I are neck and neck. I avg like 23.5, he avgs like 24. and were planning on both going to the Virgina open on october 16th. i just hope i get something respectable. when i get nervous my hands shake, and non-shaky hands are crucial (duh). we shall see...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

well, i guy at school did it. The time that changed my life


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 25, 2010)

Because of that movie presuit of happiness. Will smith solving a rubiks cube made me want to so bad.

I remember getting 7 minutes and every1 was so proud of me. oh how times have changed


----------



## pistelli (Sep 25, 2010)

I got a rubik's cube from the store and it came with a solution, learned the 7 or so algorithm solution, could solve the cube in about two minutes, got down to one minute, put it down for three years, picked it back up, learned petrus, started learning full fridrich, trying to learn human thistlethwaite, bought a diy ghosthand 2, got down to about 45 second average, and here I'm am. If you haven't noticed, I like run on sentences also


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 25, 2010)

I first solved the cube at the end of May 2010. I learned from badmephisto's tutorial, after I couldn't understand pogobat's. I achieved sub 1 about 4 weeks after I started. About 6 days after that, I was sub 50. After this happened, I started doing 50-100 solves a day, and my times went down exponentially.

July 16: Sub 40
July 21: Sub 35
August 9: Sub 30
August 23: Sub 25
September 7: Sub 23
September 11: Sub 21
September 20: Sub 20
~October 5: Sub 19

Current: Almost Sub 18, 11.34 PB Single, 15.62 PB Average

I'll update this post when I reach more milestones.


----------



## PalashD (Oct 24, 2010)

I was looking at a technical festival website. There I came across the competition and I looked up the methods. I tried to do it n my own for a while then gave up and learned Fridrich! got 1:10:xx in the competition


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 2, 2010)

Davee said:


> _*I started cubing to improve my sex life*_. I played with the cube because it would strengthen my fingers.
> 
> In late July I found my nephew's Rubik's brand that they got for Christmas many years ago. I relearned beginner's method and tried to achieve sub-2m because one of my arrogant friend bragged durring high school that he was able to solve the cube in 2 minutes. Within a week or two, I was able to meet my goal. Over lunch one day, one of my friend (able to solve sub-1m) taught me F2L. I wanted to be as fast as he. He told me about the cubing community and that's when I got interested and decided to searched the internet and found speedsolving.com.
> 
> ...


 
I hope your joking.


----------



## Ceraunius (Nov 2, 2010)

Here goes my first post! 

I start cubing while I was a kid (back in the 80's). At the time I just did one or two faces at most. Never solved the entire cube. 
Then the cube got lost in time... :

About 5 years ago I found again the cube and try to solve it by myself. After about a month of frustration, I went to the interwebs and found the whole new world of speed cubing.
In about a week later I had the Jasmine Lee beginner's tutorial memorized and did the cube in a sub 2 minutes time  Yeeeh!

Now, with some new algorithm memorized and a bit more practice, my PB is 26s and my average is about 45 seconds 
Currently I'm trying to improve my times by "looking in to the future". I lose some time between each step lookig for cubies (corner+edge), and in PLL. 

And that's it... hope you enjoy it


----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

I saw my mate doing sub 2 min solves and I was like  I want to do that! so I got myself a cube and figured out how to do the first layer, then I forgot about it for a while. We were a little high one day and he whipped out his cube again (he was about a min now) and I was like "You should teach me man" and he taught me then and there in like 2 hours. I then googled it to see how fast people do it and I saw Yu Nakajima's 6.57 sec solve (I had no idea what a PLL skip was at that point) and so I decided I wanted to get faster. When I got to like 1.30 my friend linked me to a F2L video and told me to figure it out because he couldn't and I did it that night (had exam the next day) and taught him. My wrists started getting sore though, and it was then that I found out people lube cubes  Current PB is 28.xx and I average about 36-38s


----------



## gobenho (Nov 11, 2010)

My brother-in-law gave me a storebought cube. When I couldn't solve it he told me I should just 'take it apart' and start over. That was my initial motivator to learn the 3x3's solution.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 11, 2010)

I really cant remember how i started. Just randomly got interessed in the cube and watched a tutorial.. hehe lame


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 11, 2010)

sees woner cubing in hallway. 
Is impressed
buys rubiks brand from walmart
stays up all night learning from jasmine lee's/lars petrus tutorial.
rest is history


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 11, 2010)

*How I Got Started Into Cubing*

*This post may be a lot so therefore i wouldnt expect you to read all of it*



It was in the school year of 2004 when i got into "Cubing" and before i go any farthur let it be said that i went through about 5-6 cubes before my previous engagement to solving my precious cubes. This is the story, This is MY story 


The store was hot, the stores here in casper wyoming are always hot. and it was in this hot undesirable place where me and my grandmother were strolling about in the toys section
"NO! toys" she barked at me and continued walking to the food area. I, an obnoxious brat barked orders back at her. She laughed and threw a ten dollor bill in my face
"ONE toy!" she told me 
"And this time it better last a MONTH! or no toy EVER!"
The little kid i was i began to scrummage the aisles full of toys, there were some i wanted but were too expensive, and some i didn't want 
"HURRY UP!" she screamed at me, so i grabbed a random toy and threw it in the cart.... The first cube i ever would have solved
I WAS PISSED! why would i buy a rubik's cube! those things in my hand died in three DAYS! 

To be continued....(i have to go to my next class)





Wow i worked hard on that, cant wait to continue it


----------



## Zeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Davee said:


> I started cubing to improve my sex life. I played with the cube because it would strengthen my fingers.
> 
> In late July I found my nephew's Rubik's brand that they got for Christmas many years ago. I relearned beginner's method and tried to achieve sub-2m because one of my arrogant friend bragged durring high school that he was able to solve the cube in 2 minutes. Within a week or two, I was able to meet my goal. Over lunch one day, one of my friend (able to solve sub-1m) taught me F2L. I wanted to be as fast as he. He told me about the cubing community and that's when I got interested and decided to searched the internet and found speedsolving.com.
> 
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAH


----------



## DeathCuberK (Nov 11, 2010)

I started cubing because of my best friend. He brought a cube to school, making a bet that he could solve it by the end of the day. He just took all the pieces out and assembled it in a solved position. By the end of the day, he was 10 bucks richer.
And then I wondered if I could do it without cheating, unlike him.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was born in a rubik's factory, and they gave me one to play with, and I learned how to peel when I was a few seconds old. When I was one I learned to take it apart and reassemble it. Then I when I was 2 learned how to solve it using beginner's method. When I was 3 I learned fridrich. I am now 4 and a half and still use fridrich.


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 11, 2010)

My cousin had a dollar store cube and we could only get a layer that wasn't even permuted so I got frustrated and I looked it up and I saw Dan Brown's tutorial (this was in January) and I stayed up all night trying to follow the steps and after about 5 tries I got it and I went to bed after. In 1 week I learnt badmephisto's method and used Dan's LL an I averaged 1 min 30 secs. After that I learned Keyhole and averaged about 58 secs. Now I am a CFOP user and average 21 secs...


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 11, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> sees woner cubing in hallway.
> Is impressed
> buys rubiks brand from walmart
> stays up all night learning from jasmine lee's/lars petrus tutorial.
> rest is history


 
You posted that 2 months ago.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 12, 2010)

Well my brother was like 'Hell, I'll learn it, I like blowing peoples' minds.'
I saw him solving, and that's exactly what I thought, so I had him teach me. (Learned to solve in 6th grade; Currently high school freshman *cue laughing at the little kid*)
He learned Fridrich, I learned Fridrich. 
He learned the 4x4, I learned the 4x4.
He quit cubing with a PB of ~45 seconds, I kept going.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, I saw my dad bust out and solve one and I was like, "What the heck"! Then I bought a cube at Walmart and solved it in a day. In about a week I was averaging 3 min. and was already out preforming my dad. After see multiple videos of people solving it sub 10, I decided to try to get faster. After all, I like a good challenge. Now about 9 months into cubing I'm averaging ~17 sec. and currently learning full OLL  I still have a ways to go though if I want to get sub 10


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 12, 2010)

A few years ago I went back to school and got my master's degree in educational leadership. As I learned about intelligence and motivation I became more curious about their relationship with learning and achievement. I am also interested in our perception of intelligence, measurement of intelligence and how we can increase measured intelligence through training. I was also curious about my own abilities and interested in keeping my mind active. I wrote a short bucket list that included learning to solve the Rubik's cube. Within a few weeks my wife found an old Rubik's cube in a storage box and I got started immediately by learning LBL from youtube. Nearly a year later I found speedsolving.com and am now in the race to sub 30.


----------



## Catalin (Nov 12, 2010)

When I bought the Rubik`s cube, i learned how to solve it. After 10 solves, i tried to solve it more quickly. I liked! Now, I try to solve sub 35 with Roux method! Rubik`s cube is now my first place hobby!


----------



## 4. (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a problem that needed to be solved.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 12, 2010)

me friend gave me $5 cube on me birthday.

thanks Albin


----------



## userman (Nov 12, 2010)

I got a 3x3 for Christmas a few years ago. Some day when I was sick, I decided to solve it. I worrked my way thrugh a tutorial using 2 algs, I solved it maybe ten times, and a month later, I was able to solve it. Completely without cheat-sheet 
I found out that there existed a 2x2 model too. A friend of mine bought a cube like that and got addicted too. (He is far better then me in cubing now, he has a 4x4 to now). And here I am. New to cubing.


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 13, 2010)

my sister got a 3x3 for her birthday, and she scrambled it right after she opened it.
i was like: wtf:confused: that's impossible to solve.
then she had put it in her closet, and then i found it
i solved it with Dan Browns video's 3 times, and it took me too long to watch all the video's, so i wrote the alg's on a piece of paper, and learned it.
then i saw MMAP's videos, and he talked about the forum, and i found this forum
and now i'm learning full OLL


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well,one day i saw my friend solve the cube in under 3mins and the 4x4 in 6mins,i was utterly amazed so i bought a dollar store cube(euro store to be exact).In about a week i could solve it in 3mins and 30 secs.As i progressed i learned about the fridrich method and i could solve the cube in 40 seconds. Now i can solve it in under 35 seconds and i am breaking the 30 second barrier.I am the fastest solver in my town(in my country there arent alot of solvers)and school.(I use intuitive F2L,2-look OLL and 1-look PLL)


----------



## Xrayblitz (Nov 15, 2010)

At some point in the summer of 2007 I bought a cheap cube from a dollar store. I tried to figure it out using the weird instructions that it came with. After a while of only being able to get the first layer and a bit, I turned to Youtube (Before I had a Youtube account). I searched "How to solve a Rubik's Cube" and found Pogobat's (Dan Brown's) tutorial. I continued to practice that to the point where I had the algorithms memorized and I bought a Wal-Mart cube because my cheap cube died. I eventually made my own Youtube account and started to find cubing videos. I stumbled upon LancetheBlueKnight's and Thrawst's videos which was, pretty much when I started to time my solves and think about getting faster.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 24, 2011)

*Why you started cubing*

I started cubing because my friend coul solve it slowly (1:30 mins) and that attracted allot of peoples attention. And it became a rivalry against who had the best cube and the best time


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 25, 2011)

i bot a rubiks revolution and realized you couldn't turn it. then i returned that and bought a real one


----------



## ianography (Jan 25, 2011)

i started cubing because some kids on the playground in 5th grade (2 years ago) were able to solve them and I didn't want to have to come to them all the time whenever I scrambled my cube so I used Dan Brown's tutorial and now I'm pretty much sub-20


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 25, 2011)

My sister's boyfriend could solve it (I think he averaged about 1 minute at that point). I was completely mesmerised by it and ended up finding the YouCanDoTheCube guide. On the forums there I found a few threads about CFOP. From there I found other things and began speedcubing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

I was over at my friend's house, and his brother was cubing (Pretty slowly, in like a minute and a half.) He showed me some patterns on the cube. When I got home, I looked on Dan Brown's tutorial and solved it in a few days. (With my own cube that I already had) That was two years ago. I could solve it in a few minutes. I didn't care for solving it fast at all. I forgot about it for months at a time without picking it up. It was only four months ago when I started to really started to get into the cube. Now I am averaging sub 30 with a PB of 16.03

Plus, I am only 11 ATM.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I was over at my friend's house, and his brother was cubing (Pretty slowly, in like a minute and a half.) He showed me some patterns on the cube. When I got home, I looked on Dan Brown's tutorial and solved it in a few days. (With my own cube that I already had) That was two years ago. I could solve it in a few minutes. I didn't care for solving it fast at all. I forgot about it for months at a time without picking it up. It was only four months ago when I started to really started to get into the cube. Now I am averaging sub 30 with a PB of 16.03
> 
> Plus, I am only 11 ATM.


pratically the same story as me-
I learned how to sole the cube using Dan Brown's method and would sole with that method for about 3 years going on and off with solving the cube, then finally last year i had the desire to learn to sole the cube faster. I learned f2l and i just recently finished learning 2 look oll and pll. Also, collin why do you always say "I'm only 11."?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 25, 2011)

I used to play with my friend's cube because I didn't have one. I would always solve a side and then make different colored flowers. When I got my cube My best time was like 2 minutes... I'd say I've improved a pretty decent bit.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it was the first day of 7th grade and I was just getting introduced to my teachers and my classes. In Latin class however, there was a Rubik's cube sitting on one of the shelves. Everyone started talking about how cool it would be if they could solve it and how smart you would have to be. Well Sam Moore comes over and said he could solve it. Nobody believes him, but after he solves it everyone was amazed. From that day forward, I had a goal, a goal to beat Sam Moore at the Rubik's cube and be faster than him. I have since accomplished both goals and solve it about a lot faster than him.


----------



## EVH (Jan 25, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> pratically the same story as me-
> I learned how to sole the cube using Dan Brown's method and would sole with that method for about 3 years going on and off with solving the cube, then finally last year i had the desire to learn to sole the cube faster. I learned f2l and i just recently finished learning 2 look oll and pll. Also, collin why do you always say "I'm only 11."?


 
Yeah I have been lurking a lot and have noticed that he always says he is only eleven. Anyway my 7th grade teacher had one and said first person to solve it got candy. So I went out and bought a cube two days later and solved it with Dan Brown's method.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 25, 2011)

Over the past summer my best friend and I made our "summer list" which included numerous things that we were going to do over the summer. One of the things on the list was to learn how to solve the rubik's cube, because neither of us knew how and we thought it would be really cool. So, after completing most of our list we figured it was time to learn how to solve the cube. We went to Toys R' Us and bought a rubik's cube and spent an extra 3 dollars to get the DVD also which included a video of Tyson Mao explaining the beginner's method of solving the cube.


----------



## Matt (Jan 25, 2011)

First off, I originally learned the infamous noob LBL method from Dan Brown in the summer between 5th and 6th grade. At the start of 6th grade year, I proudly showed off my epic 1:30 LBL times. I began to find other things (mainly gaming) to fill my entertainment needs and forgot about cubing. After about 2 years of (competitive) Halo and MW2 I saw the iconic 6.57 solve on YouTube from Najakima and that inspired me to get fast at cubing. I started out with badmephisto tutorials and eventually learned full fridrich and average in the low-20s. My cubing journey isn't over as I buy more puzzles and get faster. One rule I still hold dear is to practice. A lot. 

P.S. The funny thing is that in 6th grade my PB was 1:15.23 ( I was proud enough of it to remember ). As I post this, my PB is 15.38 (NL). I find it funny because it's almost a whole minute improvement haha.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 25, 2011)

There was a friend of mine who had a keychain 3x3 and some other friend saw me playing around with it and he said like I can almost solve it, theres some part I still have to learn (later I knew it was EPLL) the next day he came over to me and asked me for the cube, and then we asked for the keychain and then he solved it in like 1:30 and i said to myself, alright, time to solve this thing and had borrowed the keychain for 1 night and I was solving already. This was a year and a couple of months ago so I started cubing because of personal frustration/competitive reasons.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Plus, I am only 11 ATM.


 
:fp I don't think anyone cares how old you are. It seems like it's just a way for you to brag.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> :fp_* I don't think anyone cares how old you are. *_It seems like it's just a way for you to brag.


 
Friend got me into cubing, he quit when I got faster then him.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Friend got me into cubing, he quit when I got faster then him.


 
Why did you reply to me if you were going to say something unrelated?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Why did you reply to me if you were going to say something unrelated?


 
I only bolded your statement to show I agree as well....


----------



## Pieterva (Jan 25, 2011)

When I went on holiday to Italy by car, i start cubing to kill the time.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 25, 2011)

i first saw my parents cube when I was little... they tried to teach me LBL first two layers but I couldn't do it then... in second grade (age of 8) i could solve one side intuitive and once i did intuitive two sides (didn't know i should be solving LBL  btw I'm still proud of that event ) then I somehow learned how to insert edge pieces in second layer (I guess parents helped me again)... in seventh, I solved LL, with my own algs (i did first edge orientation, edge perm (with Sune ), corner perm (very long alg, that I figured out myself) and at the end orienting corners (with some Sunes, I learned there some rules)) then i got pause... In nineth one friend of mine took it to school and few weeks later someone told me, that his dad can solve it with "Fridrich method" in about 30 sec (I thought she's man ) ... so I learned CFOP, got basics of Petrus, ZZ, ZB, old Pochmann and some others...


----------



## chris410 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had a cube when I was young, I could get a few sides but never solve it back in the mid 80's. Fast forward to a little over a year ago...I stumbled on a cube video posted on youtube and was amazed at the speed. As I kept looking through videos I came across everyone's favorite video by Dan Brown and said...easy enough so, I bought a cube and learned how to solve it. I would say that I got into cubing because I wanted to be able to solve a cube...not many people can or have so it's something that I find interesting.

After I learned how to solve it I took a break for a while because the beginner method was boring. One day I picked it up and looked up " advanced solving techniques " and found badmephisto's videos and speedsolving.com. I learned F2L and 2-Look OLL/PLL and it opened up a whole new world of cubing. Chris Hardwick mentioned competitions so, I went in hopes of simply solving in under a minute and I did just that. I credit Chris for changing my perspective when it came to competitions because I considered them only for the elite. That being said...I wonder whether or not competitions will be come limited to only those who can solve under a certain time limit besides the 10-minute restriction. Personally, I hope it never comes to this because it will limit the growth of cubing quite a bit. 

I go to the competitions to learn and watch the fast cubers, I do not have the time to practice or the natural speed to ever be competitive. Anyhow...since beginning I've learned how to solve the megaminx, bump cube, pyraminx, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and 7x7. I solved the 7x7 using what I knew from all the other cubes and am happy that I finished that one on my own. I think I am going to order a 6x6 soon in hopes of someday competing in 2x2-7x7 and obtaining an average in each one. I would say that I am not after speed as much as gaining an understanding and simply learning how to improve and enjoy cubing. Honestly, I do not think I will ever be faster than high 20's in the 3x3 but who knows, right now a good average for me is mid-30's. Of course, cubing is great mental exercise so that is a plus in addition to the people I have met at competitions and here.


----------



## ianography (Jan 25, 2011)

chris410 said:


> I had a cube when I was young, I could get a few sides but never solve it back in the mid 80's. Fast forward to a little over a year ago...I stumbled on a cube video posted on youtube and was amazed at the speed. As I kept looking through videos I came across everyone's favorite video by Dan Brown and said...easy enough so, I bought a cube and learned how to solve it. I would say that I got into cubing because I wanted to be able to solve a cube...not many people can or have so it's something that I find interesting.
> 
> After I learned how to solve it I took a break for a while because the beginner method was boring. One day I picked it up and looked up " advanced solving techniques " and found badmephisto's videos and speedsolving.com. I learned F2L and 2-Look OLL/PLL and it opened up a whole new world of cubing. Chris Hardwick mentioned competitions so, I went in hopes of simply solving in under a minute and I did just that. I credit Chris for changing my perspective when it came to competitions because I considered them only for the elite. That being said...I wonder whether or not competitions will be come limited to only those who can solve under a certain time limit besides the 10-minute restriction. Personally, I hope it never comes to this because it will limit the growth of cubing quite a bit.
> 
> I go to the competitions to learn and watch the fast cubers, I do not have the time to practice or the natural speed to ever be competitive. Anyhow...since beginning I've learned how to solve the megaminx, bump cube, pyraminx, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and 7x7. I solved the 7x7 using what I knew from all the other cubes and am happy that I finished that one on my own. I think I am going to order a 6x6 soon in hopes of someday competing in 2x2-7x7 and obtaining an average in each one. I would say that I am not after speed as much as gaining an understanding and simply learning how to improve and enjoy cubing. Honestly, I do not think I will ever be faster than high 20's in the 3x3 but who knows, right now a good average for me is mid-30's. Of course, cubing is great mental exercise so that is a plus in addition to the people I have met at competitions and here.


 
If you ever try to learn full PLL and practice F2L a LOT then you could get sub-20. I am, and I still use 2-look OLL. I might learn full OLL someday.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought a cube in summer 2009 didnt understand a crap of it. Christmas 2009 i took it of my shelf again and looked for a dutch tutorial which i found. I managed to finish it witin a day and then i started speedcubing in february 2010. So almost a year of speedcubing for me. Im around 14 sec now


----------



## chris410 (Jan 25, 2011)

ianography said:


> If you ever try to learn full PLL and practice F2L a LOT then you could get sub-20. I am, and I still use 2-look OLL. I might learn full OLL someday.


 
I am not sure how I would react if I ever pulled off a sub 20 solve. I plan on learning some F2L algs for some of the cases that take me a bit to solve. When I see people at competitions executing sub 10 second solves it just blows my mind. Funny thing is, at my first competition, the first person I saw solve a cube was Rowe. I did not know who he was and he solved the cube in something like 10.02 seconds...I just stood there for a few seconds with my mouth open ha ha ha


----------



## buelercuber (Jan 25, 2011)

My cousin got a cube for Christmas one time, and he learnt how to solve it, by using dan brown. i decided to look into it,, so i got a cube, dan browned it and started going to competitions.


----------



## cubinggirl123 (Jan 25, 2011)

in the 3rd grade, my uncle saw this movie called "Pursuit of Happiness" and saw Will Smith solve a cube. He then learned how to solve one. Obviously, I wanted to learn since he taught his daughter, who eventually taught me. I learned the first two layers. After quite sometime, I was in the 4th grade and someone in my class scrambled my cube. I did the first two layers and couldn't solve the last one. So, I went home and learned how to solve it by going onto the internet. Then, I stumbled across the video of where the little 3 year old solved it in 112 seconds. I realized I wanted to be better. I watched sum vids by desie37, and monkeydude1313 and then I became obsessed with cubing. Now I can solve it in under 30 seconds.


----------



## ianography (Jan 25, 2011)

chris410 said:


> I am not sure how I would react if I ever pulled off a sub 20 solve. I plan on learning some F2L algs for some of the cases that take me a bit to solve. When I see people at competitions executing sub 10 second solves it just blows my mind. Funny thing is, at my first competition, the first person I saw solve a cube was Rowe. I did not know who he was and he solved the cube in something like 10.02 seconds...I just stood there for a few seconds with my mouth open ha ha ha


 
Well, if you want some good F2L videos on YouTube, I don't know any particular ones, but if it's really good quality and/or is by a distinguished cuber or channel, then click on it and try to use that. Now, if the algorithm doesn't fit your style of how you speedcube, then don't even bother trying to learn it, unless you think that you could make it work for you.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> got basics of Petrus, ZZ, *ZB*, old Pochmann and some others...


 
lol


----------



## chris410 (Jan 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Well, if you want some good F2L videos on YouTube, I don't know any particular ones, but if it's really good quality and/or is by a distinguished cuber or channel, then click on it and try to use that. Now, if the algorithm doesn't fit your style of how you speedcube, then don't even bother trying to learn it, unless you think that you could make it work for you.



I am learning full PLL...I know all the algorithms however, I am not fast with them yet. Seems like each time I start working on full PLL a competition in my area comes up so my plan is to use a hybrid of 2-look PLL if I do not recognize the case instantly or of course use full PLL should I know the case.

I found Weston's F2L video so I'm going to look over that, I try to understand the movements when I learn algorithms instead of memorizing so I am looking forward to hopefully, improving my F2L and perhaps someday getting sub-30 seconds. My goal when I first started to solve the cube was to simply solve it...so anything I do to improve is really a bounus at this point.


----------



## Toot (Jan 26, 2011)

I just thought when it was rainy day and saw some cube package on ebay which had 2x2 3x3 4x4 and 5x5, and I thought that "Hey, if would be kinda cool if I could solve one of those" and then I bought it, and scramled 3x3, cursed, put it on shelf, 2 days later cursed again, throwed it down the ladders, brought it up again, realized that internet had some guides, cursed and solved.


----------



## Cubing (Jan 28, 2011)

because I wanted to become a no life and say cubing is a sport xD jk jk jk I love cubers. I still don't believe cubing is a sport.


----------



## crystallee (Jan 29, 2011)

My friend introduced CFOP to me！and I got interested!I want to increase my IQ hahaha...............


----------



## Keban (Jan 29, 2011)

This summer I was going on vacation and wanted something to do in the car.
I saw a cube on the shelf, hopped on youtube and learnt how to solve it.
Ever since I have been addicted. learnt cfop, and am learning full PLL right now.


----------



## AndrewRocks (Feb 1, 2011)

I "collect" hobbies, and try to have a well-rounded set of unique skills. I bought a shitty Rubiks brand one, and lubricated it with vasoline. D= After that failed I bought a few from some Asian website and learned how to solve with the little rubik's booklet that comes with the cube. I've been at it for at least 5 months and am just now learning advanced F2L


----------



## xAdamster (Feb 3, 2011)

I learned it because I thought it would attract females easily. xD Just kidding. But I actually learned it just for the fun of it.  Solving the cube is just something I do now when I am bored... And it looks impressive too. ;D


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2011)

I could simply answer 'Yu Nakajima' and offer several reasons to 'prove' this, but that wouldn't be the truth.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 5, 2011)

Was at the warehouse a month ago and saw 1 on the shelf AND it was on sale because of christmas so i got 1 

looked at many tutorials online learnt pogobats tutorial then went on to badmephisto's tutorials 
then started using fridrich. 

Then saw speedcubing vids then got all this inspiration to become 1 of them so here i am


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 5, 2011)

I just wanted to divert my mind from a few problems in life. So i turned towards the "Toughest thing in the world". So in August 2010 learned from youtube n solved a few on mobile and then bought a real one. The verrrry 1st solve on mobile (actually 2nd solve. 1st was wat i learned) took 30 mins and it was my FB status  now im around 30 secs and im ashamed lol !! aah yes and the hunting story thing happened somewhere in between 
edit: NLPB 26.xx


----------



## RTh (Feb 6, 2011)

One day I found a Rubik's Cube at home, decided I'll give it a try. After 3-4 hours trying to solve it I had just 4 corners incorrectly permuted. No way I could solve that in a few more hours.

So, I looked up in the internet methods to solve the cube and started studying them. 

After two weeks I could solve that rough cube in around 50 sec. 

I bought a DaYan Guhong and Silicone spray, started using F2L method and in another 2 weeks I was around 30-35 secs. I learned PLL and 2OLL (with a few OLL algs) and a month or so later, practising about an hour a day I was averaging 20 sec. I also bought a Dayan+MF8 4x4 and a LanLan 2x2, which I learned to solve in about 10 minutes xD

A week later I got my first sub-18 solve and first sub-20 average. The next day I posted it in a thread called ''Why did YOU start cubing?''


----------



## Hermanio (May 31, 2012)

Well, my story is what some would call weird...
I knew about a Rubik's cube long before I started speedsolving. On a cloudy day I bought myself a crappy Chinese cube that cost about 2.50 dollars (converted). Then I thought that '' it doesn't even matter which cube I get, they are all crappy anyway.'' I was wrong. The cube was god-awful and turning it felt like pushing a 100kg rock on asphalt. I gave up. Then I somehow ended up in a bookstore where I bought my first Rubik's brand cube, in fact it was a keychain. I bought that because, well, I didn't have enough money to buy the real thing. Then it took me 2 weeks to understand those English instructions and then I got it- I could solve a cube. Later on I managed to solve the keychain in 51 seconds! I put some money aside and bought a real 3x3 from the same store. I was disappointed with the turning at first but after using cooking oil it turned better. 
Summer suddenly arrived and my cubes were left to collect dust. I returned to speedcubing unexpectedly in October when I brought my cube with me (and it turned awfully!) to a party. There I met someone who has inspired me to speedcube: Anti Ingel. I began looking for guides, learned F2L, 2look OLL/PLL, even bought myself a decent cube. I was addicted to the cube and spent my spare time solving it. Since then I have improved and starting from October to May my times have gone down from about 1:30 to 18 second LUCKY, 23 second single best and 27 second averages, yet I still have to learn to improve my cross-building, F2L and learn full OLL/PLL.


----------



## anthonyB (Jun 1, 2012)

I started to cube about 2 1/2 months ago (I know the date now since I found out when exactly I downloaded Dan Brown's video) when my friend sold me his Rubik's Cube lubed with WD-40. The stickers were peeling but in an hour, I managed to get down how to solve it and my first solve time was about 1:38 if I remember... I'm almost obsessed with this as I'm practicing more and more often and getting better times quick. I managed a 18 sec NL and 25 sec average. I'm still in the process of learning my PLLs. My friend said I'm a pro, but I'm not even "amateur" imo...


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually started because of a friend!

After watching him solve my cube for a few months, I became determined to not only learn how to solve the cube, but get faster than him! (he was around 1:45ish)


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 8, 2012)

About a month ago. My friend brought a Rubik's Cube to school and solved it and I thought it was so cool.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 8, 2012)

bigbee99 said:


> I actually started because of a friend!
> 
> After watching him solve my cube for a few months, I became determined to not only learn how to solve the cube, but get faster than him! (he was around 1:45ish)



Same thing for me but I kept going on an off now IM HOOKED forever and my friend said my time is 43.56 now im like at 31.10(my best) now hes trying to beat me  statred by friend and youtube vids like my firends and fazrulz1


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 8, 2012)

I started in 8th grade (over a year ago). I had an awesome algebra teacher that inspired me, along with like a quarter of our grade.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

We had a cubing craze at our school in July last year which went for about two weeks or so and I was fascinated by my friend who solved it but I couldn't understand what he was teaching me so I went home and found a mini cube (size of about a neo cube) and tried to learn it with pogobat's tutorial. It was really frustrating learning by myself but after 4 days I memorised the beginner LBL method and practised. About a week later the cubing craze was gone, it was only my friend (who I taught) and I who were the only one cubing. I didn't care what other people thought, I learnt more advanced methods F2L, OLL and PLL and never gone a day without touching a cube. Got my 40 second average to sub 20 in about 3-4 months and currently learning full OLL, X cross and other stuff to become sub 15.


----------



## n00bCube (Jun 8, 2012)

I had always wanted a 3x3 because I remember having one back in the 80's, so there's the nostalgia, and I thought it'd be fun to try and solve.

So around 2 or 3 years ago, I finally ended up getting one. I think when looking for a solution, I stumbled across some Youtube videos and discovered that there were all these other cool looking cubes out there, and seeing people speed solve them looked really cool as well, and I thought, omg I want to be able to do all those finger tricks and be as fast as that (I'm still really slow though at solving cubes, lol).

And that's where it started, I started to buy other cubes that I was interested in, and I've learnt to solve a lot of them and have built a small collection.


----------



## NoobyCuby (Jun 8, 2012)

Well....

On a rainy night, frustrated by that intense boredom which comes upon you in summer vacation,
I suddenly thought to myself: "No. This horrible fate shall not be mine." So I became suddenly
determined to relieve the monotony somehow (Unlike some fortunate souls, I am not easily amused
by funny pictures of kittens on the internet). I had a look around the pigsty that is my house, a 
thought struck me as my gaze turned towards a magnificent sight. Shining brightly amongst the
filth was: (Drum roll, please.) A RUBIK'S CUBE! 

And that's how I started cubing.


----------



## MWilson (Jun 9, 2012)

My parents forced me to take lessons when I was a kid. They made me practice two hours a day and go to every local competition. I never had the chance to just enjoy it, so now that I've moved out I don't really care much for cubing. Now, without cubing, I really have no idea what I want to major in.

Wait, no that's not right. It was a friend's tweet that linked to Dan Brown's videos.


----------



## gpyl (Jun 9, 2012)

It was during one horrendously boring summer that I decided to learn how to solve the Rubik's Cube. I originally had a crappy replica but then I got an original Rubik's 3x3 and I thought it was wonderful. I went on and got the whole family of the Rubik's brand and learned how to solve them. Then I found out that the Rubik's were not one of the best cubes on the market. I was using the beginners method for almost a year. I was averaging one minute then. Then I saw fazrulz1's vids on Youtube and I realized that I was pathetic. Slowly I put my cubes aside. For one whole year I did not touch my cubes. Then, A Rubik's craze started at my school three weeks ago. I realized that I was not as bad as I thought! In fact, I am now one of the quickest cubers in my grade.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 11, 2012)

...So the girl I used to like taught me how to solve a 3x3 in under a minute (LBL), but then I didn't get into speedcubing until one of my other friends brought a cube to school since he gets bored a lot. I decided to race him, and it kinda went on for a couple months, and then he just quit since he couldn't catch up to me . And I just went on from there.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Jun 12, 2012)

mid april 2011, but the tutorial didnt work for me until early june
because i watched mystery guitar mans stop motion video, then 7x7 stop motion assembly, then i went to the store


----------



## mchedlo213 (Jun 12, 2012)

it happened in th summer of 2011,when i was in camp...
at that time i never really thought about such things,but when i saw that tehre were approximately 2-3 cubes aroudn the camp and my friend was learning how to sovle it,i got interested,so,then,step-by-step,i did learn it.
since then i kidna feel that this is and will be my hobby-like-stuff....


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 19, 2012)

About 4 months ago, someone sent me the World record solve video and thought, HEY, I want to do that. So that weekend, I went to target and bought (of Course) a Rubiks brand cube. That weekend, I tried and tried with videos but couldn't do it. Then I gave up for a few days. What inspired me to learn it was a kid at school ( the only one at school who can solve a cube) solved it for me. I was so impressed (and jealous) that I learnt to do it that night. The next few days, I used algorithms on a sheet to solve it, then, at school that Monday, I SOLVED IT OWN MY OWN!! Now I average 25 seconds with my method!


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jun 19, 2012)

some kid at school solved it in 30 seconds

i borrowed his cube, messed it up and couldnt fix it

learned beginner's method in about 20 minutes and got down to sub 20 with cfop

now learning roux, approx sub 35 with it


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 19, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> some kid at school solved it in 30 seconds
> 
> i borrowed his cube, messed it up and couldnt fix it
> 
> ...



What school do you go to?


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 19, 2012)

*Why I began cubing*

Prior to cubing I was (still am) an avid chess player (Expert 2190 rating). I was, unfortunately, hospitalized for several months undergoing (due to an accident) very painful surgeries and rehab and I could only move my lower arms and hands at one point. I had an interest in cubing back in the '80s but stopped. Anyway, while hospitalized I recalled my cubing days in the 80's and ask a family member to print some info from the Internet and bring it to me, along with a cube. I got the cube and read/studied one of the "beginner's methods." From that point forward I was hooked. Cubing, in a sense, saved me because helped me focus and not think of the painful treatment on the road to recovery and I spent all of my time practicing while in the hospital. After surgeries, cubing helped me, again, divert my mind from any negative thoughts and I began to set positive goals rather than thinking negative things. I learned the Fridrich method and, though I was limited in my physical movement, I learned and got to the point I could solve in 2 minutes. I know this is slow for most cubers but, considering my situation, I was happy and kept up with cubing after I was released from the hospital. Honestly, cubing helped me so much in a therapeutic sense that it became a life time pursuit. It helped me overcome depression, anxiety, fear and a host of other things that go with the uncertainties of long-term physical rehabilitation due to a traumatic accident. Non-cubers don't believe this but it is true. The cube's ability to help one focus and intensely concentrate was so important that, even today, a few years later, I can say that the Rubik's cube literally saved me mentally and emotionally. So, when I solve today, my goal is to improve to the best of my ability. I love chess, too, and always will. Yet, I cube daily and know that even if I am not a sub-20 solver, I enjoy cubing because there is always something new to learn. Many non-cubers think of it as a mere "toy." We know it is far more than that. For me, I still have to master the full Fridrich but I can say, thankfully, that I have_* time*_ to do so. Time I might not have had, otherwise. Really, I believe cubing is therapeutic for those that have had accidents or are dealing with uncertainty, stress, anxiety and depression. Cubing is now part of my identity. Love it!


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Charlemagne said:


> "Brilliant story"



I was always wondering whether or not a cube could help someone that way, whether it was physical disability or mental instability.

I enjoyed reading your story. I'm sure everyone on this forum will be glad to help you improve.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 20, 2012)

4 or so weeks ago i just picked up my old rubiks cube that i had since 2007 and decided to solve it. 2 weeks ago i got my average down to 1min 20sec, but then as i was about to get a about 1min solve my cube popped on the second last twist. i got so frustrated i throw it into my yard now i cant find the 2 edge and a corner.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw the pretty colors and thought. If I could be anything...


----------



## MadeToReply (Jun 20, 2012)

frustrated when the cube was scrambled and not perfect


----------



## fundash (Jun 20, 2012)

Because I need to do something this summer, but I actually have not cubed for a year and am just restarting, I forgot the original reason I started, glad I did though, all my skills are coming back!


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 20, 2012)

I started cubing after watching a documentary on TV about cubers.


----------



## stoic (Jun 20, 2012)

Charlemagne said:


> Cubing is now part of my identity. Love it!



Great comment


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2012)

A few weeks ago I was cleaning out the attic again and found this old cube. I put it back, then took it out again, somehow suddenly determined on learning to solve it. It had never been scrambled in its life.

Sat down at the computer, youtube'd my way around, and found the guts to get the first scramble going. Slowly I found methods that worked for me, then saw how a cube COULD turn (mine was like cement) and bought the Dayan. Then learned advanced white cross and F2L from Crazybadcuber's channel and that is where I am at, roughly about to get into the 2-look OLL now.

I used to have old puzzles, ones that I regret were ever tossed (they are RARE now!), and this one was the only one to make it from my childhood into my late thirties  So.. had I not kept that one cheapo 3x3 over the years I would not even be here!



Charlemagne: wow and kudos to you!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 24, 2012)

I knew how to solve the cube using RUR'U' and RU'R'U only. I figured this out on my own back in the 1970s. So I had some old cubes and every couple of years I pull one out, scramble it and prove I could still do it (though I would be shaky on 4x4x4 parity until I thought it through). It was only after I ordered a speed cube, held it in my hands and felt it corner cut that I decided to go for speed. (Cheaper than golf!) I particularly enjoy modifying the cubes.

Reading how slow some of the guys here were in their first few months gives me a better feeling about my 70 second solves. I'll get faster. I've been practicing since May 15th. I already switched from my really crappy algorithm to F2L / orient sides, permute sides, permute corners, orient corners (all inefficiently). Now I'm learning the algorithms for 2LOLL, 2LPLL. This is a natural step because I only had to learn one algorithm to be able to do it with extraordinary inefficiency. As I learn the other algorithms the efficiency will improve.


----------



## o2gulo (Jun 24, 2012)

I saw Nakajima's 6.57 seconds and I thought I might try as well..........................................


----------



## TheGoldenBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone in our school was into cubing.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 24, 2012)

I found a cube and at my chess club there was this guy that had a Dayan cube and my >>mum<< asked me if he could teach me to solve it and agreed.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 9, 2012)

*Why and how did you start cubing?*

I found a Rubiks Brand at my friends house and needed to learn more. I started with a cheap and horrible cube that was some sort of party favor or something.


----------



## elcuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Two and a half months ago I saw Feliks Zemdegs on Youtube, so I wanted to do that


----------



## AA (Aug 9, 2012)

Last year I remember seeing Erik Akkersdijk's videos and a few days later i saw a cube at barnes and nobles, after i first solved it, I fell in love.


----------



## RazzleBerry (Aug 9, 2012)

There was a 3x3x3 cube in my classroom in the checker pattern and I figured out how to solve it from there and then my teacher told me I should take the plunge and learn the whole thing =) and I did (duh)


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Aug 9, 2012)

found it at my grandpa's basement a few years back. (It was called the magic cube when he bought it a long time ago)
i took it home, spent about 2 days trying to figure it out. No luck.
two years later... i found it in a box full of old books and toys. i tried to solve it kinda roux style. i had like 4 edges not orientated or permuted.
i found bob burtons site and learned from there. few years later, i am sub 30


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 9, 2012)

I was bored at my bus stop.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 9, 2012)

I was walking through walgreens and saw a rubik's cube in the isle. I decided I wanted to learn how to solve one finally because I never could before. After learning how to I watched a few videos of speedsolving and decided I wanted to learn how to do that.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 9, 2012)

I was amazed by the Babylon Tower, I figured out a solution by myself. After a while, I get bored with it, and I came up with the idea that a Rubik's Cube is similar. Sort of. My very first method was a beginner LBL, which some guy taught me - but he didn't have time to show the whole solution. I was so proud when I figured out the algorithms for the last 2 steps by myself.


----------



## skittlez350 (Aug 9, 2012)

I was in sixth grade, I had a holiday, and I was very bored. That is until my mom told me to solve one of the rubiks cubes! She bought me one, and after an hour of no success, I went on youtube and learned the beginners method. Then, I got a 4x4, a 2x2, a 5x5, learned CFOP and so on and so forth


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 9, 2012)

This year I brought an old Rubiks cube to work. A colleague at work (member here in the name of guusr) showed me a few solves. I was really suprised by the fact that he could solve a cube and even more in the amazing speed. Right now I am pretty much hooked on cubing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 9, 2012)

More than two and a half decades ago, my dad liked to play with Rubik's cube. We had a couple of them at home and I liked to twist them as a kid and play with them. Then my dad taught me how to solve one using some beginner's LBL method. I could consistently solve the cube in a little less than 2 minutes. Kids and teachers at school were always impressed and I taught a lot of people on the school bus and to field trips. Then sometime in transition to middle school I didn't play with it so much. Only on long road trips and things like that. Then I think they all broke (we were using Vaseline). Years passed and one day I decided I would like a Rubik's cube again so I bought one. It was expensive and turned terribly. Still, it was the only one I had then so I played with it on occasion but rarely. Then a couple years ago, a friend of mine bought me another storebought but it was a pretty good storebought and allowed me to do fingertricks. I played with it but only to feel satisfied that I still remembered how to solve one. Then sometime I happened to watch a youtube video. It looked really amazing and I watched more youtube videos. I discovered that there were so many people who could do it so much faster than I could! (By then I was averaging a little over a minute with beginner's method and no fingertricks.) So I decided that I could certainly learn to do the same on the storebought because I knew it would let me learn fingertricks. I knew for certain I could get sub-30. A couple months after I learned CFOP I wanted a real speedcube. I got my Guhong. Now I am just sub-20. Hooked.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 11, 2012)

To prove to everyone else that I could...


----------



## MiSenIn (Aug 11, 2012)

Enhance the logical thinking ability


----------



## mtravilla (Aug 11, 2012)

My godbrother and his cousin got Rubik's Cubes on Black Friday of 2006. Ever since I saw them trying to follow how to solve the cube with the instruction manual it came with, I was definitely hooked. Since it was Black Friday, none of us got sleep because we stayed up just to shop. When we got home, however, we spent most of the day trying to solve the cube.

After that, I went to freshman year of high school, where most of the kids in school were solving cubes and competing against each other to see who was the fastest. Since then, I have been addicted with solving cubes and trying to get faster.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 11, 2012)

mtravilla said:


> most of the kids in school were solving cubes



What school is this?  lol.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't like doing my homework in fifth grade. Because of this, I got detention. I used the book that came with a Rubik's cube to learn how to solve the cube when I went to the bathroom during detention.


----------



## Aston (Aug 12, 2012)

I saw a kid with a Rubik's cube at school using beginner's method and I thought if he could do it why can't I? I had a Rubik's cube at my cabin and I remember trying to solve it and getting very frustrated. Redemption


----------



## hemang sarkar (Aug 13, 2012)

my aunt gifted me one when i was 10.
i could solve only one face back then. and then it was untouhed for years.
i picked it up this year, in march because i had stopped playing field sports.

i got a 24.35 today. (PB).


----------



## LakersBeast22 (Aug 13, 2012)

I bought one because the solution was there. but, that didn't help me so it sat on my shelf unsolved. Several years later, I decided to try and solve that. since then, I fell in love with cubing


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2012)

I got a $2 shop cube for Christmas 2008 earlier than a friend had one and that was more of in August, September 2008 so I opened a vid. DIdn't learn fully to Feb 2009 on a webpage


----------



## pdilla (Aug 13, 2012)

My mom decided I wasn't smart enough, and bought my brothers and I a Rubik's brand 3x3.

After a whole week of frustrating turns, I was actually able to figure out how to solve a layer correctly. And then, as you can all imagine, I had no idea how to get the other layers right.

Fumbling around YouTube I came across two videos, one by thrawst and one by Dan Brown. Guess which one had more views?

Now I'm stuck as a green cross guy. Sub-15.


----------



## Hammurabi8 (Aug 14, 2012)

This past summer at a summer camp my roommate was obsessed with cubing. He and a few other people at the camp got me in to it, I got hooked, and now I'm starting a after school cubers club.


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 20, 2012)

I, by chance, got interested in attempting to solve a Rubik's cube (a puzzle i couldn't solve as a child). Eventually I saw Dan Brown's layer by layer tutorial! I was mind boggled, understood and memorized it within a few days, and after a few weeks of practice and fingertrick training, i got a record of 50 (ish) seconds with it. Then i met a bunch of speedcubers in Indonesia, they taught me basic Fridrich method, and i learned! Now i average about 30 seconds per solve (slow.. I know  ) but I'm getting faster and just learnt the Roux method! Any tips on which you recommend to get faster?


----------



## omer (Dec 20, 2012)

I always wanted to know how to solve a Rubik's cube but I didn't have one, so one day in August this year I borrowed my friend's cube for a couple of weeks, learned from Dan Brown's tutorial in a few hours.
One day later after I was able to solve it in about 6 minutes, the friend I borrowed my cube from showed me a much better method (intuitive cross and corners, how to insert edges in a much less "algorithmic" way, and how to solve the last layer using the method described on the petrus website), after he taught me I completely forgot the Dan Brown method and got used to my friend's method.
For about 2 months I was averaging about 2 minutes maybe less, I was really bad because I solved the cross on top, the mid layer edges while the cross is on top and only while solving the last layer I would flip the cube:
I wanted to learn F2L but because my cross is always on top it was pretty difficult, so I worked hard to get used to doing everything while the cross is on the bottom.
By the end of November I began learning F2L, some PLLs and 2-Look OLL, but I was really bad at it. 

This month I started learning 3BLD, joined this forum, my F2L and LL got much better, I bought a new cube (all this while I had Rubik's brand), I average about 48 seconds and my best is 36.80, hoping to be sub 30 by the end of January.


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Dec 20, 2012)

One year ago I had two friends that didn't know each other, but both cubed. They only averaged around one minute and weren't serious, they just used beginner method. The cube piqued my interest and I learned the solution. I found a website that gave a tutorial for beginner's method and advanced(Fridrich). Then I dove into it, and got to where I am now.


----------



## CubingSeb (Dec 20, 2012)

So, my story began on a sunny sunday, I was at the Scout Movement. 
My group had a challenge with the leaders to solve the rubik's cube, we only got the first layer.
One of the leaders solved it in about 1.30 minutes, since then I tought about it every time I saw a Rubik's cube.
Then I bougt my a €1 cube (that now lays shattered in my drawer), I learned from Dan Brown's tutorial how to solve it.
Then my cube broke, I got a rubik's brand a couple of weeks after that and learned F2L.
Now I average about 33 seconds, and have all WCA puzzles except SQ-1 wich I want to get soon.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 20, 2012)

About a month and a week ago (from 12/20/12, today) I just started getting board of aerodynamics and domino structures (the latter didn't last long), so I tried to think of a random new hobby, and the best idea I had was, well, cubing. I found a virtual cube, and started applying the solution until I had it memorized. I asked my mom to get me a cube. She did, on the same day that I was to embark on a campout with the boy scouts. Some guys appriciated the ability, but some were annoying and said, "give it to me, I wanna try" and I'm like, "No, you cant solve it without wasting the camping trip. When I don't have my rubiks cube, I start scrambling people!" But even worse is when those adults take it away when you were just holding it, or solving it a few minutes before duty is supposed to call. Back then, they took it scrambled. Now, I know when to run. And if the world ends tomorrow, then I can say I knew how to blind solve before I died.

Oh, and, when I learned basic friedrich, I just switched to the white cross, because it is pretty hard to learn while still keeping the green cross. I can also do color neutral solves, but it will slightly increase my time.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

In about May of this year (2012) I was *incredibly* bored. I walked over and saw the thing that angered me... *THE CUBE!* I took the rubik's brand, and found a tutorial on youtube. It wasn't dan brown, like everyone else, it was much better (don't know exactly who). I memorized it in about a couple hours and practiced over the days, as i had some friends that cubed for a while at school, and well, like old saying goes "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!" heh personally i don't like that saying . Anyway, i got faster and faster, and then i just decided to be *dumb* and mod my cube. Well _that_ went well... every time i tried to solve it, it would fall apart. I sanded _way_ to much... then i decided to get a faster, better cube. I got a YongJun 3x3, which was pretty fast, and it worked well , but now it is slow , since im used to a zhanchi... i got a 2x2 along with the YJ, and i just got HOOKED. I _*LOVE*_ cubing. Then i went on to learn Fridrich, and order a zhanchi when i averaged about 50 seconds.... and here i am now. I hadn't cubed for a while after i started, so that is why i am not as fast as you would expect... but almost sub 30!!!! I am soooo glad i got into cubing... otherwise, now that i think about it, what on _*earth*_ would i do instead in my spare time?


----------



## Masimosir (Dec 21, 2012)

About 4 years ago, i came across a booklet on how to solve a Rubik's Cube in Toys'R'us and manage to solve it about 1.50 minutes plus. But i lost interest in it until last December in South Korea a Teen about my age in the same tour group as me started playing with it and that got my hooked up in cubing again as i forgot almost half of the alg to solve it..haha.. Upon returning SG i started speed cube and buying faster cube to get faster timing ! Come to think of it, i am glad that i really get back to cubing ~


----------



## JHB (Dec 21, 2012)

I know this seems sad now, but I was one of the original "Rubik's Magic" addicts in the late 1980s. I picked my Rubik's Magic back up again in 2010 and I was finally getting decent times. One day I was in Kmart and saw a cube; "Mmmmm. Maybe I'd better buy it and see if I can solve it." From the first time I followed the instructions on the Rubik's website to achieve my first solve I was addicted and each minor accomplishment felt so good. I average about 45 - 50 seconds at the moment (I don't get much practice time!) and my life has felt even richer since. I can't wait to keep raising the bar for myself.


----------



## danfresh666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Because i saw the youtube video of Justin Bieber solving it so i said to myself that if this dude can do it, me too. So i wanted to break his time so when i could do it in 1 min 15seconds with the beginner method, i felt in love with cubing and wanted to speedcube so i learned the fridrich method (CFOP) and then my best friend got into cubing too and also did fridrich method so when we were competing we did the same movements so i decided to learn Roux because it looked fun and full of potential and still going strong with my times . I've been cubing for 1 month and 1 week and my PB is 36 seconds and average of 45 seconds. My goal is to get sub 15.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 31, 2012)

i saw Feliks' 5.66 sec solve and went "im gonna beat him." so i started to cube. i averaged 1mins after 2 days. One day, i WILL beat him. amen

edit: about a year before this i figured out how to solve the F2L by myself in about an hour. true story, i think i have a chance


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got my first cube when I was in first grade, but I had no idea how to solve it. Later when I was in fifth grade, my friend learned how to solve it so I wanted to as well. I never really got into it though. Then last February my brother's friends wanted me to solve it for them. They got inspired, and 4 of us got into a race to see who could solve it faster. I was the only one to take it past sub 1 minute.

Now I'm almost sub 16


----------



## Castor lestrado (Jan 1, 2013)

My dad had an original Rubik's cube that had never been solved. He gave it to me and I do the logical thing: I put it in a box and forgot about it. A few years later he got a 2x2 and I was trying my hardest to solve it to no avail and so I tried to look up the solution. It was in the standard notation which at the time I did not know so I was totally confused. I gave the cube back to my dad and dug up my 3x3 and attempted to do it. Finally I got tired of just aimlessly fiddling and I found badmephisto's tutorial. It's been cubing for me ever since.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

I was in 8th grade and my friend had one, and he solved it and it amazed me. I thought they were unsolvable. That same day i went home and went on youtube, and searched rubiks cube solves, i saw an amazingly fast solve. After that i told myself i had to learn how to do that. I made my mom take me to walgreens to get me one. I learned how to solve it the next day. That next year i solved the rubiks cube in front of that same guy who showed me he could solve it, i solved it in about 10 seconds, he was amazed because he was still using the beginners method and i had already learned the full fridrich method.


----------



## ThomasP (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a Rubiks brand cube laying around, catching dust for years. 
One day I found it again and decided to give it a try as I was never able to solve it when I was younger.
After turning and trying for a few hours I got frustrated and looked up a tutorial on youtube. (Hello World)
Next day I solved it for the first time layer by layer. I kept practicing that method, unaware that there were other methods to solve it faster.
My first goal was just to be able to solve it, but when I found badmephisto's channel and looked more speedcubing clips on the tube I got hooked

Bought me some speedcubes and practicing daily ever since.


----------



## Frubix (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's why I started:

I had a Rubik's brand cube at home and I loved to play with it, asking peolpe "Which side do you want to have solved?", but every time it got scrambled I needed to:
1) Turn my computer on
2) Log in to my profile
3) Open internet/google chrome
4) Go to a solving website
5) Put all the colors of each sticker
6) Solve it using the moves the website showed me
(7) If i did only 1 move wrong the cube was scrambled, so needed to repeat steps 5 & 6)

On the 22nd of August 2012 day I had enough of that, so I looked up a tutorial, and I found Tyson Mao's tutorial, solved it with that, and now I'm following my carreer as a speedcuber.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 23, 2013)

my story is to long to explain (aka, im to lazy to type up), basicaly my sister got a keychain picture cube from a phone company and gave it to me. it sat in my draw for about 5 years then i cleaned out that draw and saw it. it blew up on be when i wanted to try and solve it so i went to argos to buy a cube, i went home and watched badmephistos tutorial on how to solve it. this story takes place over about 6 years. the end, and btw i got that rubiks brand in oct/nov 2012.


----------



## axis (Jun 23, 2013)

I started cubing because almost all my classmates knew how to solve a cube. Only one of them had a sub 30 average but that's not important. At first i thought they're lame and then i bought a cube and got addicted


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 23, 2013)

I have rubiks for years, and always i knew how to solve 1 side.. one day, friend sent me tutorial on yt and i learned.. 2 weeks after, i started learning cfop.. now i'm sub 20.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jun 23, 2013)

I started just so I could show off to my friends. (1:30 average at the time...) I thought it was really slow, so I got into CFOP and bought a new cube and yeah..


----------



## rj (Jun 23, 2013)

I saw a cube at the store. 2 months later, I could solve it. 

I found speedcubing sites 1 by 1, tried petrus, found http://www.kungfoomanchu.com, and here I am!


----------



## rj (Jun 23, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> I started just so I could show off to my friends. (1:30 average at the time...) I thought it was really slow, so I got into CFOP and bought a new cube and yeah..


 
I'm 11 too. We have the same avg.
Are you full O/PLL?


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 23, 2013)

I got my first Rubik's cube when I was six. I played with it off and on until I finally started to really THINK about it, and then I solved it when I was about thirteen. Since I never looked up a tutorial, it took me a couple of months before I could reliably solve it regardless of the scenario. Now I have a sub-30 average, but since I still haven't looked up any of the common methods, I feel like I can't improve much more. 

So, what do you guys think? Should I stick with trying to find faster methods on my own, or should I study existing methods and algorithms to become competitive?


----------



## Engberg91 (Jun 24, 2013)

After 2 years of pen spinning I went to a gathering to meet the other people in the pen spinning community. Some of them could solve the cube and the dude who was the fastest of them solved it in 33s. From that day I promised myself that I would break 33s.


----------



## rj (Jun 24, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> I got my first Rubik's cube when I was six. I played with it off and on until I finally started to really THINK about it, and then I solved it when I was about thirteen. Since I never looked up a tutorial, it took me a couple of months before I could reliably solve it regardless of the scenario. Now I have a sub-30 average, but since I still haven't looked up any of the common methods, I feel like I can't improve much more.
> 
> So, what do you guys think? Should I stick with trying to find faster methods on my own, or should I study existing methods and algorithms to become competitive?



How do you solve it? LBL? Blockbuilding?
If you want to get faster, learn CFOP. You could apply algorithms to how you already solve it to get faster.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jun 24, 2013)

I started because i read a newspaper article about Isaac Wappes (fast cuber who went to my school) and that introduced me to the world of speedcubing


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

QCcuber4 said:


> Anyway, kid showed me the Piece by piece method for 2 weeks... 7 algs.... 2 weeks I know its slow lol. when i got back i thought i was all cool, solving it in 5 minutes and **** XD then i felt retarded when i saw Nakajima's videos... Apart from feeling retarded, when i saw his 7.85 second solve i officially fell in love with cubing. i then followed a bunch of links that lead me to Bob Burton's website, learned CFOP there, then Macky's, which i my sanctuary XD i learned advanced F2L, 3OP, M2/Old pochmann , look-ahead from macky's....


Don't feel bad, it took me like a month...

Anyway, it started out really boring, like a lot of people. Had Rubik's cube. Looked up tutorial. Solved it. Nuff said.


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 24, 2013)

rj said:


> How do you solve it? LBL? Blockbuilding?
> If you want to get faster, learn CFOP. You could apply algorithms to how you already solve it to get faster.



I solve it a layer at a time, though a friend of mine recently told me I should focus on solving the first two layers at the same time. Right now, doing so slows me down to about a minute solve, but I see the potential behind it. What does CFOP stand for?


----------



## ianliu64 (Jun 24, 2013)

rj said:


> I'm 11 too. We have the same avg.
> Are you full O/PLL?



No. I'm not really that fond of learning 70+ algs... XD


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Jun 24, 2013)

2007 when I was 9. I was in this store with my mum when she showed me a cube and called it qubix or something that sounds similar (apparently it was called that in Korea like 20 years ago) and bought me it. I was playing around with it at home when it cracked (it was a cheap Chinese cube), and the next day she bought me a Rubik's cube. For a few weeks, I played on it solving one side and occasionally two by luck. I had a bet with my friend that I could solve one side faster than him (me: 40 sec, him: gave up or something, it was over ten minutes) and won. After winning, a thought just came up in my mind that I wanted to be able to solve the whole thing. The day after, I went on Youtube and found the beginner's method and just watched it over and over again and learnt how to solve a 3x3 by that night. I got down to around 50 sec at the time with a storebought. Then my dad got me a cheap 5x5 off ebay and I learnt how to solve it, but I got lazy and forgot how to solve one. In December last year, I heard that there was a girl at my school who could solve a 3x3 at 27 seconds. Being the competitive person I am, I researched and bought a Guhong V2. My times even after years of not solving had gone down to 45~50. I wanted to get faster, so I learnt 4LLL and a few extra LLs in about four days. After about two weeks, my times were in the thirties. I also got a PB of 24.47. I've been cubing on and off since then, and am sort of learning intuitive f2l while playing around.


----------



## Cuber1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I got 2x2 as a present. I thought it was easy and scrambled it. I couldn't solve it so i searched for the solution. I've been speedsolving since then


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2013)

Cuber1 said:


> I got 2x2 as a present. I thought it was easy


Everyone thinks it's easy, but it isn't!
I started after seeing someone at school do it. I then also learned how to do it, but I was the only one to try improving - except for someone else who started recently; I'm trying to teach them F2L and 2-look OLL.


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was in the fifth grade, I had a teacher who taught me how to solve a 3x3x3. I was so amazed that I've just been cubing since.


----------



## szalejot (Sep 4, 2013)

I just thought, that solving 3x3 must be not that hard. Received first rubiks from wife as Christmas present and started solving.


----------



## maxcube (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw Dan Brown's tutorial and thought it was freaking amazing, so I went to Walmart and bought a cube.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 5, 2013)

I started because at that time I wanted to learn new things


----------



## cubesonfire (Sep 6, 2013)

I fell into a well. A magician told me that if I didn't learn to solve a cube in 2 days, I would be dead.so I leant it.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Sep 13, 2013)

maxcube said:


> I saw Dan Brown's tutorial and thought it was freaking amazing, so I went to Walmart and bought a cube.



ehhh, Badmephisto is better


----------



## larosh12 (Jan 12, 2014)

*How and when did you start cubing?*

The title is my question . In my case I started cubing in the beginning of 2013 when I found a rubik cube outside my house in trash( probably because the owner couldn't solve it ) . I worked on it and got tired but couldn't solve it even after a week ,then watched badmephistos video and solved my first rubik in sizzling one hour by watching the video .Then in a week I learned the 7 Beginners method algos and I was averaging about 1:40 in the start . Left cubing for some months in between due to university entrance test and examinations. Then restarted from July and in 19.5 - 21 secs average now with 13.76 best.


----------



## Royiky (Jan 12, 2014)

I saw videos of feliks solving.
Then I asked my grandparents if they had a rubiks cube.
Then I learned how to solve it.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

there has been a couple of threads asking this, just bump those.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 11, 2014)

*How did you get into speedcubing?*

No one cares how dramatic or random it is, just post it.

I will go first.

I was sitting in my bedroom a few years ago, and I was overly bored. I picked up my iPad and opened YouTube, and then I saw a random rubik's cube lying on my bed. I was just like "What the heck," and I searched "How to solve a rubik's cube". I found pogobat's video on the beginners method... I think you can figure out what happened after that. Then, my dad got me a stickerless DaYan GuHong for my birthday (I was absolutely mind-blown by the speed.. at the time I thought that nothing could be better than my vaseline-lubed rubik's brand :fp). After about a month, I had about a 1:10 average. I joined speedsolving forums, and joined the community. I then discovered CFOP. I worked pretty hard on learning F2L, and managed to cut my average time down to about 50 seconds. Then I learned 2-look OLL and PLL, and got my times down to about 40-45. Then I went to my first competition at Stanford University. (bla bla bla)

Thats basically it.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 11, 2014)

I heard about this kid who went to my high school who held some cubing records. He's still remembered at my school, even though he graduated several years ago. I heard about him years before I got interested in cubing, but sometime or other, I went and found a video of him solving. I thought it looked cool, so I went and found my crappy Rubik's brand and messed around with it for a while. (And it's BAD. Way worse than most Rubik's brands. I average 16 seconds now, and I still can't sub 40 on that cube) Even with such an awful cube, I knew I'd found my next big hobby. Something to replace juggling in my life, which I'd pretty much stopped doing. The first couple weeks, I tried to learn to solve it without a tutorial, and I did succeed at solving the first two layers. I eventually learned CFOP, and got good cubes, and found out that the events I enjoyed most were actually big cubes. 5x5-7x7. Interestingly, those are the same events that the guy who used to go to my school specializes at. Any guesses as to who this "random guy" is?


Spoiler



It's Kevin Hays.  Yep, I go to the same school as him. Kevin's sister Stephanie and I were the only two tuba players in my 9th grade band class, long before I had any idea who Kevin was, and before I had any interest in cubing.


----------



## kcl (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I've told this before, but basically it boils down to this. 

Long long ago, in early january 2013 I got a rubik's cube for christmas because I love puzzles. I tried to solve it and couldn't, so I got frustrated, took it apart, and kind of ignored it. I learned how to solve it on a long drive to the airport in mid january averaging around 5 minutes. I wasn't interested at all in speed. Fast forward a couple weeks to when Chris broke the 2x2 world record at Dixon winter. Being that he lives pretty close to me, he showed up in my local newspaper. I took out the cube again, and decided to try and get as fast as him someday. A year and 7 months later, here I am.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 11, 2014)

I have always loved puzzles and have had a Rubik's cube in my house since I was little. When I was 9 or so I got really frustrated with it so I took it apart, once I got the first piece out it exploded and I thought I had broken it... So on the way to footy practice we stopped at Toys R us and bought a new one. When we got home I mixed it up and tried to solve it but couldn't until I found the '7 Step Solution Guide' hidden in the box. After half an hour, I had solved the Rubik's cube for the first time. 

I practiced for a month and got my times down to 2 mins, but I stopped not long after that and didn't pick it up again until February 2013, after I had moved to Thailand and had a friend over to my house. He saw it, messed it up and said: "Solve it." It took me a bit over *10 mins* to solve it. And that's when I began speedcubing.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 11, 2014)

*When and why I started cubing*

Started: 2013 August

Reason: Same as Feliks. Not as fast though.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kevin Hays.  Yep, I go to the same school as him. Kevin's sister Stephanie and I were the only two tuba players in my 9th grade band class, long before I had any idea who Kevin was, and before I had any interest in cubing.



I'm so jealous!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 11, 2014)

When I was 8, I was waiting at the ferry (I don't really know if other countries have that, it's like a public boat that takes you a cars a short set distance) and my parents had bought me one. And my dad said he could do one, but he forgot the last layer. So he taught me F2L and I used instructions to learn to solve the rest. However (with whatever method I use using) I never memorized the last algorithm to permute the edges. So I always carried around the instructions. But I did get a edge-permutation skip about 3-4 times. So I did solve it. Then I got bored and stopped.

So 5 years later. I went into grade 7. And there was someone knew into my school. Lets call him Jacob. So I got into a class with Jacob, and I didn't know he could do Rubik's Cubes. So we went on another Ferry for a field trip. And he took a lot of his puzzles on the Ferry for stuff to do. I still knew F2L so I said I can do the first two layers of those, and I did. Then finally I ordered a cube online thinking I would never go to a competition it was stickerless.

anyway I finally got it, at this point I knew how to get the yellow cross using beginners method. And I got the cube out of the box, I scrambled it, solved f2l, did the yellow cross. And the entire cube solved itself, I'm not even kidding. I got a half oll skip and pll skip. No U turns needed. So at that point I knew I need to do this. So I learned the beginners fridrich method. I still remember when my PB was 1:24. My PB got to 48 seconds, which sound like it sucks, but it's pretty good considering the method I used. Then I learned 4LLL, pb went to 31 seconds. Then I learned Fridrich F2L and I got 26 seconds as a PB. But I didn't really practice that much. So then a competition was announced in my area. So I bought 2 stickered cubes. And I did about avg every day for about 4/5 days. Then I did a avg 25-50 for about 5 more. Then about avg 10 for the rest. I managed to get my pb to about 21 seconds. Then at the competition, when I wasn't competing I had to hand scramble. So I got an easy cross, and got 16 +2 seconds. Then later I got 18 seconds with a computer scramble at home. And I just got 16 seconds with a really easy scramble. I now average about 25-30 seconds. And about 5-7 seconds on 2x2. I'm now about neck-and-neck to Jacob now 

I've also learned blindfolded on the 2x2 and 3x3. Which Jacob can't


----------



## priazz (Sep 12, 2014)

In february 2012 this dumb schoolmate brought the cube to school. He could solve it with the layer by layer method. I told myself: you can't let this kid be better than you. So i started practising. In one week i could solve it with keyhole f2l, sune done a few times for OLL and Jperm and Uperm for PLL.
After an 8 months pause I relearned the method and started learning CFOP algs. Today i have a PB of 10.76 single, 13.35 avg5 and I'm avging high 15's and cubing has become a big part of my life.


----------



## Jon The Cuber (Sep 13, 2014)

one of my best friends brought a cube to school one day and challenged me to a race. he hadn't learned anything yet and gave me a few days to get one. he won the race and helped me learn the rest. I actually solved it for the first time on my own (no help, no alg. sheets) in the middle of a lecture in French. I could barely contain myself. luckily my teacher was cool and totally understood. from then on, I was obsessed with getting faster.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

A saw a friend solve one at school once and wanted to learn how to do it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2014)

Rubiksfreak said:


> A saw a friend solve one at school once and wanted to learn how to do it.



Same here with me.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 23, 2014)

I was on an airplane with my wife and kids. The airline provided a gift bag to the kids and they each got a 3x3 puzzle cube with some cartoon characters on each face. Of course, the kids messed them up right away and handed them to Dad, cuz Dad can fix anything... Right? I spent the remainder of the flight working on it and vowed to learn how to solve it properly when I got home. I went to ToysRUs and bought a proper Rubik's cube (a huge improvement over the crappy airline cube) and set off to learn the beginners method. I got down to 2 minutes and was pretty pleased with myself. Then I saw a video of this crazy Australian kid solving it in 6 seconds... and it ruined my day. I ordered a ShengShou Aurora and looked up some CFOP tutorials and that was that. Now I'm hopelessly addicted to puzzle cubes, and have a growing collection of about 40 different cubes. I practice almost every day, and just recently set a Sub 20 3x3 PB


----------



## nalralz (Sep 23, 2014)

December 20th 2013. I thought it would be fun to learn it because It was a snow day and I wanted to kill time and here I am sitting in front of my computer getting Sub-15 averages and solves!!! (more details on my channel)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2014)

I bought my first cube around 2006ish, next door neighbors kid ben came and through it around and broke it. I bought another cube in 2010 scrambled it never solved it.
2012, I saw some cubing videos and tried to solve it. Only got the first 2 layers. March 2014, the nearly solved cube was on my shelf. I looked up Dan Browns tutorial, solved it and wrote down the algorithms. I got faster and bought more cubes afterwards. I'm currently sub-35 on 3x3.


----------



## Neeraj Kumar (Sep 24, 2014)

because my friends insisted me to.and now im the fastest with 14.66 seconds.


----------



## WinPooh (Sep 24, 2014)

I started cubing in my childhood, in 1983. The reason was an article in "Kvant", a popular scientific magazine for schoolchildren. My first cube (Rubik's by POLYTOYS) is still alive, recently I've cleaned and lubed it - surprisingly, it works! Even fingertricks are possible now. Sent it as a gift to my wife's Dad 
In 80's I learned beginners methods (LBL and edges-then-corners), my avg time was about 2-3 min. Then I stopped and returned to cubing only in 2014. Currently I'm sub-50 after a couple of months.


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 24, 2014)

earth2dan said:


> Then I saw a video of this crazy Australian kid solving it in 6 seconds... and it ruined my day.



Yes, crazy indeed


----------



## Mia (Sep 24, 2014)

I was never going to star cubing. One evening me and my friend were bored so we wanted to solve my Rubik's cube with some instructions. We never got that done, but few months later I remembered how fun it was to follow instructions. I solved my cube, scrambled it again and solved it again. I started to watch other cubing videos and this is how I got into cubing.


----------



## Jumbofile (Oct 1, 2014)

I was watching the first season of king of the nerds and I saw Celeste Anderson solve one. After that I was fascinated and started to watch crazybadcubers videos and it became a obsession. Finally I decided to pick up a cube of my own and learn to solve it. It took a while to learn the beginners method but I was sub 60 sec in under 2 weeks of solving. Glad I picked up this hobby!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 1, 2014)

My nephew received a Rubik's cube one Christmas Day and asked me to solve it. I'd never devoted any time to the cube during the 80's and figured I ought to know how to solve it.

I did have a clock back in those days and I figured out a solution without any help which I was quite pleased about at the time. I haven't touched the clock in 25 years but it's still in a cupboard along with my other childhood toys!

Around 9pm on that Christmas Day, I decided that I'd try to learn to solve the cube before I saw my nephew the next day. I hunted around the house for my Dad's original 80's cube and watched the tutorial on the Rubik's website. I managed to memorise their beginner LBL solution ready for the next morning but I needed a cheat sheet for OCLL (Sune), CPLL (A-perm) and EPLL (U-perm). I knew all of those by the following evening.

Once I could solve the cube without the notes I naturally wanted to do it faster. Two minutes and I'd be happy! Some time later, I'm approaching 20 seconds but I'm still not happy!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

I was at my friends house one day and saw that he had a cube. I had seen them before, but never played with them. I became interested, and started playing around with it. My friend told me that he had given up on trying to solve it a long time ago and said that I could have it, but bet that I would never be able to solve it. I looked it up and learned how, being able to do it in about 5 minutes without help. Then I stumbled on some videos of Feliks and was shocked, so then I thought "Man that is really cool, I want to learn to do it fast like that. So then one thing led to another.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Oct 3, 2014)

I randomly stumbled on Crazybadcuber's videos. I found it very interesting and watched all of his videos. Then I went out to buy a Zhanchi.


----------



## maxcube (Oct 4, 2014)

I was browsing around YouTube and came across the old Pogobat video. I thought it was amazing so I persuaded my mother to go to Walmart to buy a cube. The first solve I did on my own was around 5-6 minutes.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Oct 4, 2014)

I guess you could say I had the most idealized start to cubing since at school in year 9 I was bombarded with media footage of the 2013 World Championships and the image of Feliks solving in the region of 7 seconds stuck with me more than it did my other classmates. I had owned a really cheap substitute for a rubik's brand which was ironically called a 'Speed cube' for a few years and could solve F2L with LBL and had sort of lost interest. There was this other boy who brought a cube in and it basically went from there, we both got black Zhanchis, learnt CFOP, we drove each other on with our competing times. Then in August this year, we went to our first comp.


----------



## Destro (Oct 5, 2014)

I got bored last summer(March 2014) , so I borrowed my cousins Rubik's brand and I watched a tutorial, then it just became a hobby.


----------



## NewCube1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I was in China for my holiday in 2013.I was annoying and later i saw a Rubik's Cube,so i decided to learn how to do that.My teacher was my 17's uncle.


----------



## antech101 (Jan 30, 2016)

*How you got into cubing?*

Just wondering, but how did you guys all get into cubing?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

YouTube. I believe that will be the answer for most of us.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 31, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> YouTube. I believe that will be the answer for most of us.



Most? I don't know about that. I got into cubing because I had a cube for 4 years and never could solve it. I thought two of my older cousins could, and I was jealous so I decided to learn. I learned from the instruction book that I kept all those years. As it turns out, my cousins actually couldn't solve it, but one of them has learned since.  I had been expressing a reborn interest in the cube for a while before I learned how to solve it, but "remembering" that my cousins could solve it was the event that finally made me learn. I didn't look into cubing on YouTube until I actually learned how to solve it, to see the world records and other cool solves.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 31, 2016)

I saw someone do one at camp in about 35 seconds.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 31, 2016)

I was jealous of one my friends who could solve it in about 2 minutes. Watched bamephisto's tutorial on it, then saw his "How to become a Speedcuber" video. I was hooked!


----------



## Kudz (Jan 31, 2016)

Friend of mine said I will love it... He quited cause I got faster than him after 4-5 months lol. He was like sub 25, i think..


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought, "I'll solve a Rubik's cube". I solved it and I was hooked.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 31, 2016)

I had a cube when I was a kid, but was only able to solve 1 layer. Last year I bought a 2x2 as a present for my niece and then I searched how to solve it to teach her (but still not much progress, maybe I could try with Skewb instead).


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 31, 2016)

Dan Cochrane and Berd started, I saw and thought "that looks cool, I bet I can do it better" done.


----------



## rishirs321 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, some of my friends brought a rubik's cube to school, and my best friend could solve it. So I was interested and I bought an original rubik's brand cube  and looked up the solution on rubiks.com and finally solved it one day. After that, I got times of 2:30 and then got it down to 1:30. Then I learned a little bit of CFOP and got a record of 53 seconds. Now I have ordered a dayan zhanchi 57 mm from amazon and I'll get it on or before thursday. I wish to get faster and bring my time to sub-20 atleast and also learn full OLL and PLL. By the way, I'm from India


----------



## zyxantjcae654 (Jan 31, 2016)

2007, 2nd year HS. You would see cheap 3x3x3 cubes for sale. It was the trend and burst widespread like Pokemoncrater. That was the time, I think, when the cubing organization of my country was founded. Didn't matter how fast you solved it; if you had solved it(only by turning and not with dark magic & sorcery), it was cool. I got the hint that it can be solved layer by layer, experimented some turns(algos), got it for the first time for 5 min(very slow). 3rd year, my classmate introduced to me patterns and fingertricks. Got addicted, made my own. 4th year, under 1 and a half min. to solve, then got in touch with internet and got frustrated to the fact that it had been where my classmate had gotten faster, with some cool patterns. 1st year college, tried CFOP and became faster, and that's how and why I became serious of cubing and speedcubing.


----------



## ultimatecube (Feb 3, 2016)

I had a cube lying around my house since who knows when. At some point I solved two sides: blue and green. Still have no idea how. My mom said, "If you can do that, I can finish the rest of it!"

She couldn't.

My sister felt so bad for me, she peeled all the stickers off and "solved" it for me. That was when I said mentally, "That's it, I'm going to learn how to do this." I found the "You Can Do the Cube!" video with Tyson Mao, and learned how to solve it. 

I got down to 46.96 seconds, stalled out for years, and practically gave up. Some time later, I picked it up again. Started setting and breaking PBs faster than I could count. And now I'm super excited to say I just hit sub-20 for the first time!


----------



## mallan824 (Feb 3, 2016)

I learned beginner's method in 2 weeks of uni holidays a few years ago. Started to learn 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL at Christmas and have managed to get my time down a lot. Still over 60 seconds but always getting better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mallan824 (Feb 3, 2016)

Should have said, I wanted to learn because I saw a Chinese guy in a lecture solving his cube under the table with one hand. Thought- I'd like to learn that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 3, 2016)

One Winter break 1 year ago, a little boy was about to embark on a 1 week vacation to go skiing. We had to stay in a hotel for a week so I thought I would get bored and I was like, "what should I do to keep myself entertained?" then it occurred to me, buy the one thing that has caused people to die early for stressful reasons and provoke people to kill one another to empty their rage for hundreds of years. The Rubik's cube. So I was like "hey mom before we leave let's go to walmart and buy a rubik's cube. So I bought the (crappy) rubik's brand cube and just attempted to (scramble) solve it on the 3 hour journey to the lodge. They I looked at the box which had a link to a solution on rubiks.com. My parents were kind of mad at me because I wasted my whole spring break trying to figure out the guide. (I kept making the cross but always made it unoriented) then about 1-2 days before we left, I solved it and averaged about 2-3 minutes and I ran to my mom and was like, "HEY MOM LOOK WHAT I DID!!! I SOLVED DA RUBIK'S CUBE!!!" and she was like "NO YOU DIDN'T YOU PEELED DA STICKERS OFF" and I was like "NO MOM IT'S A TILED CUBE THERE AREN'T ANY STICKERS" and she was like "YOU POPPED DA PIECES OUT DARS NO WAY YOU DID THAT IN 2 MINUTES" then I was like "WATCH I'LL DO IT AGAIN." and I did it like 3 more times and she believed me and I've been addicted ever since.


----------



## aie (Feb 4, 2016)

When the movie "Pursuit of Happiness" came out.


----------



## Tiwaz (Feb 6, 2016)

I had one for a long time but wasn't interessted in solving it. One day i got a promotonal cube for my work which was more of a picture cube.

That cube sat on my desk at work and one day my boss came by and solves in in front of my eyes in about 5 minutes. I thought well, if he can do this sure I can. I had a normal cube at home and that day i learned how to solve it from 06:00PM till 23:00PM. Next day i showed i can solve it too.

From that day on I wanted to be faster and had a goal for sub 1 minute. Didn't take long to break that. Now 1 year later I avarage around 28 sec. With a PB of 21. Fast after the 3x3 I got interessted in other puzzles like 4x4, 5x5, mirror blocks and so forth. Currently have a collection of 19 cubes.


----------

